# Your most/least favorite library?



## Mike Fox (Sep 15, 2016)

I was just looking over my spreadsheet of all the libraries I've ever purchased. There's some real gems that I can't live without, but some serious duds that I regret spending so much money on. I doubt I'm the only one who feels this way about their collection, which begs the question: what's your most/least favorite library you've ever purchased? Is there anyone here who is 100% completely satisfied with their inventory? If so, I envy you!


----------



## mac (Sep 15, 2016)

Fav - probably symphony series brass.
Least fav - NI's Cuba!


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 15, 2016)

Favorite: Berlin Woodwinds
Least favorite: Garritan


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 15, 2016)

This is counting libraries that I specifically have bought, and were not given for review purposes/demos.

Favorite: Berlin Woodwinds (though really, every OT library I have is just fantastic). I've also used Hans Zimmer Percussion Vol. 1 on a ton of stuff; so much good content for so many different things in there.

Least favorite: I've been fortunate enough to not have bought any libraries that I regret...That being said, does the factory Kontakt library count?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 15, 2016)

Favorite: Cinematic Studio Strings. Yes, I know it is new, but almost since the day I bought it, it's become the first thing I reach for, and is invariably my favorite element of every mix. And I love it more with each new piece of music I use it on. It also finally inspired me to dig into Lemur programming deep enough to create a full-featured control surface for it, which only makes it that much easier and more fun to use. A true delight.

Least Favorite: Bolder Sounds Buffalo Drum. Mind you, I have a number of Bolder Sounds libraries that I like quite a bit, especially for the price, but the Buffalo Drum has proved to be entirely useless. Every sample included with it has some sort of cheap-sounding, plywood-like resonance that I abhor and can't get rid of. I still haven't deleted it from my drive, but I certainly could do so and never miss it. I paid next to nothing for it (holiday sale), but it was still too expensive for what I got.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Sep 15, 2016)

Absolute gem: Spitfire Chamber Strings
Regret buying: Adagietto


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 15, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> This is counting libraries that I specifically have bought, and were not given for review purposes/demos.
> 
> Favorite: Berlin Woodwinds (though really, every OT library I have is just fantastic). I've also used Hans Zimmer Percussion Vol. 1 on a ton of stuff; so much good content for so many different things in there.
> 
> Least favorite: I've been fortunate enough to not have bought any libraries that I regret...*That being said, does the factory Kontakt library count? *



No. There are some gems in there. The factory library should be a topic on its own listing favorite or least favorite.


----------



## Carbs (Sep 15, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> I was just looking over my spreadsheet of all the libraries I've ever purchased. There's some real gems that I can't live without, but some serious duds that I regret spending so much money on. I doubt I'm the only one who feels this way about their collection, which begs the question: what's your most/least favorite library you've ever purchased? Is there anyone here who is 100% completely satisfied with their inventory? If so, I envy you!



Well, what are yours!? 

My least used/favorite library is from one of my favorite developers, Project Sam, from the "Colours" series: Orchestrator. I bought it without much thought but have literally never had a use for it. 

I purchased LADD when it came out (for $650) but wish I would have waited on Berlin percussion. It's not a terrible library, but I just feel Berlin is better for the money. 

My favorites are LASS and Sable, though neither are perfect.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 15, 2016)

I honestly don't love the 8Dio strings.

UVI's Mello has made it into my last 2 scores.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 15, 2016)

Carbs said:


> Well, what are yours!?
> 
> My least used/favorite library is from one of my favorite developers, Project Sam, from the "Colours" series: Orchestrator. I bought it without much thought but have literally never had a use for it.
> 
> ...



Funny that your least favorite is from ProjectSAM, because my personal favorite is from ProjectSAM: Symphobia 1! Not really sure what I would without that library. It would definitely be hard to get by!

My least favorite would have to be Liberis. If only I had known about the infamous hiss...


----------



## Carbs (Sep 15, 2016)

I actually only grabbed Orchestrator because I'm a big fan of Symphobia 1, OE 1, and Lumina (don't own Symp 2). The library could possibly be more useful if it had included more chord inversions.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 15, 2016)

Recent favorites: Spitfire Albion One, Embertone Intimate Strings, Output Exhale and Realivox Blue, with Zynaptiq Adaptiverb and FabFilter on top. Also a (very) good word for EW Play 5.
Regrets? AriaSounds Silk Grand piano. Bad sound and worst support ever.


----------



## Jorgakis (Sep 15, 2016)

Fav: Hollywood Strings Diamond (waiting for a replacement, still not sure if css sounds better...)
Least: Friedlander Violin (I'd rather use vsl se solo violin because it is much more playable)


----------



## Arbee (Sep 15, 2016)

Favourite: VSL Chamber Strings, still stands up really well IMHO (cellos are killer!)
Regret: Spitfire Percussion. Not a criticism of the product, just that their ambient/tape philosophy doesn't work for my "in your face" preference for a close studio sound. Even the close mics are still not present enough for my taste. If it weren't for the gorgeous timps and marimba I'd have deleted it from my hard drive by now.


----------



## URL (Sep 15, 2016)

Fav. Projsam sympt.1,2 Sp Cham Strin (Sable) Albion 1.
"Reg" Orch lib that comes with Komplete 10 sucks. Sessions strings...


----------



## Saxer (Sep 15, 2016)

Best: VSL and Samplemodeling
They just don't get old. They grew with the needs, skills and invested time. 

Least: All the stuff I don't know I have. Because it's all forgotten. Mainly resampled synth engines. Though I like synth sounds I actually never use one of them. Much easier to open a synth myself and add efx or mangle the audio.

Useful: My most used for every day stuff (also non-orchestral, playbacks for singers, commercials, children songs, jazz and chillout). I'd really have a hard time if I had to replace all of them. 
NI-Drummers (pop), Addictive Drums (jazz), Trilogy, Stylus RMX (perc), D16, Orangetree and Efimov guitars, Imperfectsamples, Pianoteq, Zebra2, Diva, Omnisphere


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 15, 2016)

I won't name the least ones, you know who you are! 

I use QL Pianos all the time. HS is also something very special.


----------



## muk (Sep 16, 2016)

Best: VSL Dimension Strings, VSL Woodwinds, Garritan CFX, VSL SE even.

Not necessarily a buy I regret, but a library I had higher expectations for: Orchestral Tools First Chairs.


----------



## Vik (Sep 16, 2016)

muk said:


> a library I had higher expectations for: Orchestral Tools First Chairs.


What did you expect?


----------



## muk (Sep 16, 2016)

Vik said:


> What did you expect?



Well, it coming from OT, I expected the recordings and scripting to be a bit more consistent. Even though they are marketed as First Chairs I had hoped the library could be used at least for some solo quartet duty. But in it's current state at least I can't - it's way too much hassle to try to even out all inconsistencies between instruments and articulations. For layering it's ok as you can hide most problems behind the other strings. Given OT's reputation I had expected the library to be a bit more rounded and finished. To me it feels as it would have needed a bit more care before release, and during the recording. Great concept and marvelous sound, but unfortunately not fully developed all the way through.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 16, 2016)

Least: NI's George Duke Soul Treasures. I have no frigging idea what hell this is for...

Favorite: Right now I think Heavyocity's Gravity and Orchestral Tools' Metropolis ARK 1 are tied.


----------



## Vik (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for sharing... I'm considering both their First Chairs and the Nocturne solo instruments - maybe I should start with the Nocturne violin then, which seems like a really good/flexible product. OTOH if I should go for their First Chairs, I'd use them only for blending, not for solo stuff.
Re. personal favourites, Berlin Strings is mine. (That could change to Spitfire Mural if/when a new update/bugfix release will be released.) I also like the versatility of the Emotional Cello a lot, although I feel I need to tweak the tone a bit to get the cello sound... full enough. 
Least favourite is probably VSL First Edition for EXS, but that's very old now anyway.


----------



## pixel (Sep 16, 2016)

fav: spitfire Mural, Cinestrings SOLO & 8Dio Agitato
least: Kontakt sample content & 8Dio 1969 Piano


----------



## Mystic (Sep 16, 2016)

Favs: Omnisphere 2, Hollywood Orchestra, Era 2
Least: EWQL Ministry of Rock 1 & 2, The Dark Side & Solo Violin.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

muk said:


> Well, it coming from OT, I expected the recordings and scripting to be a bit more consistent. Even though they are marketed as First Chairs I had hoped the library could be used at least for some solo quartet duty. But in it's current state at least I can't - it's way too much hassle to try to even out all inconsistencies between instruments and articulations. For layering it's ok as you can hide most problems behind the other strings. Given OT's reputation I had expected the library to be a bit more rounded and finished. To me it feels as it would have needed a bit more care before release, and during the recording. Great concept and marvelous sound, but unfortunately not fully developed all the way through.


I don't have the library, my friend, but you are not the only one who feels that way. I have friends who have not only purchased the library but have mentioned the exact same issues as you.


----------



## muk (Sep 16, 2016)

That's good to hear. I guess I should send an email to OT support with my niggles. Maybe some of them could be ironed out in an update.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 16, 2016)

Favorites: OT BWW, Spitfire Chamber Strings, Omnisphere, Eastwest - HS, HB, SD2, SO
Regrets: 8dio Agitato strings, Friedlander Violin, Output Rev, Eastwest FAB 4, Voices of Passion, Darkside and HOW


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

muk said:


> That's good to hear. I guess I should send an email to OT support with my niggles. Maybe some of them could be ironed out in an update.


Do it. I've said that to my other friends as well.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> Eastwest FAB 4


Interesting!  I think I heard them say in an interview that they spent almost a million dollars on that library. Tell me more.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 16, 2016)

Favorites: Berlin Strings (incl. Expansions), Strezov Sampling (Flutes), Hollywood Brass, Adventure Brass, Cinematic Studio Strings, ERA II Medieval Legends, Hollywoodwinds, Cinesnares, Symhobia I & UVI Toy Museum. 

A bit dissapointed with: HOW, First Chairs. <-- not because of the sound but mainly because of inconsistencies in programming, partly mentioned before.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 16, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Interesting!  I think I heard them say in an interview that they spent almost a million dollars on that library. Tell me more.


I've just never found use for it. It was sampled well though. To me it's like owning a collection in a private museum that sit and collects dust. I included it with the other instruments when I bought one of EW's Complete Composer Collection deals. I'm sure there are people out there that use it. Just not me yet.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I've just never found use for it. It was sampled well though. To me it's like owning a collection in a private museum that sit and collects dust. I included it with the other instruments when I bought one of EW's Complete Composer Collection deals. I'm sure there are people out there that use it. Just not me yet.


Thank you for your honesty!


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> UVI Toy Museum


Ah! So someone did purchase that library. Lol, just kidding. It sounds great, but I have no earthly idea how I would ever use it. That is one of my favorite "teaser" demo sampled trailers of all time though.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 16, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I've just never found use for it. It was sampled well though. To me it's like owning a collection in a private museum that sit and collects dust. I included it with the other instruments when I bought one of EW's Complete Composer Collection deals. I'm sure there are people out there that use it. Just not me yet.


It's great when you want to play Strawberry Fields Forever and the like.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 16, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Ah! So someone did purchase that library. Lol, just kidding. It sounds great, but I have no earthly idea how I would ever use it. That is one of my favorite "teaser" demo sampled trailers of all time though.



Exactly that one. After my trip to the US I will spent more time with that thing to get to know all the millions of sounds which are in there. First time I opened it I was practically a bit lost in the amount of sounds and patches. But the sound and possibilities are really cool plus they sampled a lot of that vintage rare stuff.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 16, 2016)

I couldn't think of my least favorite library... But I rarely use EW's The Dark Side or Ghost Writer... It might just be the projects that I'm working on? I just don't seem to reach for these libraries unless I absolutely remind myself to load them up... But they are still great sounding libraries! If I had to pick a least favorite it would have to be the Kontakt Factory Library : p


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 16, 2016)

pixel said:


> fav: spitfire Mural, Cinestrings SOLO & 8Dio Agitato





Matt Riley said:


> Regrets: 8dio Agitato strings



Would this Agitato be of the Sordino or the Legato Arpeggio variety?


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 16, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Would this Agitato be of the Sordino or the Legato Arpeggio variety?


Neither. Agitato Grandiose


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 16, 2016)

I feel the fairest way to answer this question is to only consider libraries I've spent money on, rather than worrying about little freebies or stuff that came bundled with Komplete/Kontakt.

Favourites: 8dio Zeus & Blackbird, 8dio Blendstrument Pulse, SF Albion ONE, SF Sable, Output Signal, Virharmonic Bohemian Violin

Regrets: SF solo strings, SF Trumpet Phalanx, SF Loegria, 8dio Adagietto


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Regrets: SF solo strings, SF Trumpet Phalanx, SF Loegria,


Whoa. Please explain, because those are 3 libraries I was seriously thinking about one day.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 16, 2016)

Well I don't think anybody would argue about the SF solo strings, they were quite badly received at the time (2011 I think) and were never updated. I occasionally tried blending a little solo violin subtly with other ensembles, but now I've just deleted the whole library. Please note I'm not talking about the Sacconi library, I don't know anything about Sacconi. I regret buying the trumpet phalanx, but this doesn't necessarily mean it's terrible. I just think there are better options and it was fairly expensive. When I hear what people are doing with Adventure Brass, and even the Auddict MasterBrass, I wish I hadn't spent all that money on the Phalanx. It has a fairly `plastic' sound to my ears. Lastly, I just find nothing to use in Loegria, once again very poor value for money. I heartily recommend Albion ONE though. And Albion 3 looks interesting but I have no desire to buy it. With all the changes SF are making to older libraries, through re-packaging and re-releasing them, I would hesitate before buying Albion 2, 3, or 4 if I were you.


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Sep 16, 2016)

Agreed regarding SF Solo Strings, but Loegria is without question one of my favorite libraries. Perhaps it is just the style I write, but the strings in particular have a gorgeous intimate sound that I find myself reaching again and again. The sound design isn't too shabby either.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 16, 2016)

Perhaps my feelings about Loegria are influenced by the fact I got Sable, and it's hard to choose Loegria ahead of Sable. I feel that between Albion ONE and Sable, a lot of good ground is covered. So I suppose for a lot of us, our `regrets' list is related to what else we have purchased, and the disappointment of having doubled up in places.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 16, 2016)

Ninjad by Zac. 

Yes, I suppose I can see why you might feel that Loegria has less value for you after getting the full SF chamber strings, which more thoroughly cover most of the same ground. (Although I think I'd still use the Loegria euphoniums no matter what else I had.)


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 16, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> (Although I think I'd still use the Loegria euphoniums no matter what else I had.)


Funny you mentioned that, I do find a use for the euphoniums now and then, I use them in indie folk instrumentals for a nice warm quirky background filler.


----------



## pixel (Sep 16, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> Neither. Agitato Grandiose



I love Agitato Grandiose! Oh and Agitato Arpeggio should be on my 'least fav' list I totally forgot about this library


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Well I don't think anybody would argue about the SF solo strings, they were quite badly received at the time (2011 I think) and were never updated. I occasionally tried blending a little solo violin subtly with other ensembles, but now I've just deleted the whole library. Please note I'm not talking about the Sacconi library, I don't know anything about Sacconi. I regret buying the trumpet phalanx, but this doesn't necessarily mean it's terrible. I just think there are better options and it was fairly expensive. When I hear what people are doing with Adventure Brass, and even the Auddict MasterBrass, I wish I hadn't spent all that money on the Phalanx. It has a fairly `plastic' sound to my ears. Lastly, I just find nothing to use in Loegria, once again very poor value for money. I heartily recommend Albion ONE though. And Albion 3 looks interesting but I have no desire to buy it. With all the changes SF are making to older libraries, through re-packaging and re-releasing them, I would hesitate before buying Albion 2, 3, or 4 if I were you.


Thank you for your complete honesty, my friend!


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Funny you mentioned that, I do find a use for the euphoniums now and then, I use them in indie folk instrumentals for a nice warm quirky background filler.


And it's funny y'all mentioned the euphoniums, because that is the main reason I debated on the library, but they are mixed (um, actually tainted) with horns, but that's a whole 'nother post...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 16, 2016)

My most used library - Hollywood Brass, (with high hopes with upcoming Brass Libraries) . Least used, actually I've never used it in anything I've written, REV. One of those purchases the old Intro deal seduced me in  Actually I'd probably would have skipped a number of purchases like buying Mural and SF Phalanx if wasn't for the Intro deals , God dame marketing !!


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

SymphonicSamples said:


> My most used library - Hollywood Brass, (with high hopes with upcoming Brass Libraries) . Least used, actually I've never used it in anything I've written, REV. One of those purchases the old Intro deal seduced me in  Actually I'd probably would have skipped a number of purchases like buying the SF Phalanx if wasn't for the Intro deals !! God dame marketing


I'm blessed with the ability and patience of letting others be the "beta testers" for the "newest, shiniest, deepest sampled, next gen" libraries before I decide to purchase.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 16, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I'm blessed with the ability and patience of letting others be the "beta testers" for the "newest, shiniest, deepest sampled, next gen" libraries before I decide to purchase.


I'm blessed with the patience enforced by Budget


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

SymphonicSamples said:


> I'm blessed with the patience enforced by Budget


Lol, me too! Definitely, me too!!


----------



## NoamL (Sep 16, 2016)

A tale of both satisfaction and disappointment:

The very first libs I ever bought were on a CCC drive from EastWest. I bought EWQLSO, Voices Of Passion, QL Pianos, Stormdrum 2, RA, Goliath, and Ministry of Rock. Later when I graduated I bought Hollywood Brass, QL Spaces, Fab Four, and Gypsy.

So out of those eleven libraries, two I use every single day. And the other nine I can't recall the last time I used them on a paying gig. So I got my money's worth... I think??


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

NoamL said:


> A tale of both satisfaction and disappointment:
> 
> The very first libs I ever bought were on a CCC drive from EastWest. I bought EWQLSO, Voices Of Passion, QL Pianos, Stormdrum 2, RA, Goliath, and Ministry of Rock. Later when I graduated I bought Hollywood Brass, QL Spaces, Fab Four, and Gypsy.
> 
> So out of those eleven libraries, two I use every single day. And the other nine I can't recall the last time I used them on a paying gig.


You use Spaces and HW Brass?


----------



## NoamL (Sep 16, 2016)

See, it's not hard to guess 

ah, if only I'd known about this forum back then...


----------



## Zookes (Sep 16, 2016)

Love very much: SampleModeling Cello (everything else SampleModeling also), Symphobia 1

Resent but still sometimes use: 8DIO Adagio, EWQL Hollywood Strings / Brass / Perc

Regret so so much: Spitfire Albion, EWQL Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds



Other things are OK, not loved or hated.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

muk said:


> Garritan CFX.


The Garritan CFX Piano would probably be the only Garritan library I would purchase now.


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 16, 2016)

pixel said:


> I love Agitato Grandiose! Oh and Agitato Arpeggio should be on my 'least fav' list I totally forgot about this library


Ugh. Just bought Apreggio thinking it was something I could use for faster parts. I haven't even tried it out and I'm disappointed to hear this.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 16, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> *Ah! So someone did purchase that library.* Lol, just kidding. It sounds great, but I have no earthly idea how I would ever use it. That is one of my favorite "teaser" demo sampled trailers of all time though.




That would be something I would never admit to. I would probably fire the people who were involved thinking this would sell and at $299. Even if they gave it away with one of their promos I don't think I would waste the drive space.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 16, 2016)

NoamL said:


> See, it's not hard to guess
> 
> ah, if only I'd known about this forum back then...


This problem of forgettable libraries I have solved with evenings of exploration on weekends. Familiarity is important for use of a tool, I think, so I do this.

So I have not used ever the Gypsy or Silk in finished work, but it is fun still to open and sometimes try !


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> That would be something I would never admit to. I would probably fire the people who were involved thinking this would sell and at $299. Even if they gave it away with one of their promos I don't think I would waste the drive space.


The expense is what blew me away also. It reminds me of a certain gong library that is perfectly deeply and beautifully sampled, but because of price it has a much narrow market in comparison to say a string library.


----------



## chibear (Sep 16, 2016)

Favorite would be a toss up between Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 2 and Chris Hein Woodwinds (Ya, bought it & love it) for the flexibility and programability. 

Biggest disapointment is between Embertone's Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello, both of which are OK to noodle around on, but when I try to get anything specific done, I hit a brick wall trying to deal with what I consider a counterintuitive interface.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Sep 17, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Absolute gem: Spitfire Chamber Strings
> Regret buying: Adagietto


Probably this for me too.


----------



## Arbee (Sep 17, 2016)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Zhao Shen said: ↑
> Absolute gem: Spitfire Chamber Strings
> Regret buying: Adagietto
> 
> Probably this for me too.


What do people regret about Adagietto? While I wouldn't use it as my main work horse (articulations), I find its tone to be exquisite and very useful.

This thread really does show just how subjective this all is doesn't it, one person's regret is another's treasure and vice versa!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 17, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> That would be something I would never admit to. I would probably fire the people who were involved thinking this would sell and at $299. Even if they gave it away with one of their promos I don't think I would waste the drive space.



$299?!?! Seriously?!? Why someone wouldn't just go to a Charity shop (think in the USA they are called Thrift Stores) and buy some cheap Kids Toys, get a Mic out and record them however they want is beyond me. And this way they will be unique recordings which is a good thing to avoid the same old same old. And the toys will cost hardly any money. I saw a photo of John Powell recording recently. He was recording Toys. Mike Patton has done it his whole life. Radiohead also. It's not hard and who knows, you might discover that inner child you never knew you had that's so vital to writing music. Haha! I'll save my $299 for a library of almost extinct Animals Crying thank you very much!

The least used library I have is a choice between SM Viola and 8Dio Agitato Arp. Oh and if the Guitar stuff in Komplete 10U counts, that.


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 17, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> The least used library I have is a choice between SM Viola and 8Dio Agitato Arp.



I'm wondering why Agitato Arpeggio doesn't get used. Is it because the sound isn't appealing? It doesn't serve its intended function well? Do you reach for another library first and get satisfactory results with that?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 17, 2016)

I love 8Dio and I bought the Agitato Arp (I also own Agitato Grandiose Legato - of which I love so much - tricky to use but you get the hang of it after a while) because I really needed to be able to play faster melodies than Adagio offers. So, obviously the Agitato Arp was the perfect answer. I also bought it on the promo. However, I just find it sounds like a synth when you play fast. Maybe it's just my ears but I don't think it sounds realistic so it puts me off writing. A similar thing with the SM Viola but admittedly, I haven't put enough time in the SM Viola yet (and I love love the SM Brass bundle so I am not prepared to give up on the Viola). It's funny how one person loves something and the next person despises it. I'm a little shocked to see people hating any of the SF Albions. I just can't understand it but that's my point really.


----------



## URL (Sep 17, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I love 8Dio and I bought the Agitato Arp (I also own Agitato Grandiose Legato - of which I love so much - tricky to use but you get the hang of it after a while) because I really needed to be able to play faster melodies than Adagio offers. So, obviously the Agitato Arp was the perfect answer. I also bought it on the promo. However, I just find it sounds like a synth when you play fast. Maybe it's just my ears but I don't think it sounds realistic so it puts me off writing. A similar thing with the SM Viola but admittedly, I haven't put enough time in the SM Viola yet (and I love love the SM Brass bundle so I am not prepared to give up on the Viola). It's funny how one person loves something and the next person despises it. I'm a little shocked to see people hating any of the SF Albions. I just can't understand it but that's my point really.



Albion is very useful libery because it has a wide area, perhaps I don't use Alb 2 as an action-lib, but a more emotional Libery and so on ...
Then if you mix different lib with each other, you get a different character for ex. strings with mix of Projekt sam 1 Albion 1 ... strings....


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 17, 2016)

URL said:


> Albion is very useful libery because it has a wide area, perhaps I don't use Alb 2 as an action-lib, but a more emotional Libery and so on ...
> Then if you mix different lib with each other, you get a different character for ex. strings with mix of Projekt sam 1 Albion 1 ... strings....



Yeah I agree. The Albions definitely have a purpose and they are loaded with so much stuff. I guess it all depends what you are trying to write with them. I personally love them!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Sep 17, 2016)

fav: Ark I, Albion ONE, Cinebrass, 
least: Cinestrings Solo, Cinewinds

Ark I is just insane for the money, best "epic" library on the market


----------



## pixel (Sep 17, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I'm wondering why Agitato Arpeggio doesn't get used. Is it because the sound isn't appealing? It doesn't serve its intended function well? Do you reach for another library first and get satisfactory results with that?



I like the sound but ostinato patches are not properly looped. 1 Bar long and no transition between notes (even if you repeat the same note). Playable patches are better but ostinato... meh


----------



## chris_wbbm (Sep 17, 2016)

Current favourites: Cinematic Studio Strings, Chris Hein Solo Violin, Impact Soundworks Ventus Shakuhachi, Best Service Peking Opera Percussion.

Template regulars (old favourites): Cinesamples CineBrass Pro, 8Dio Adagio/Agitato/8W B.E, Chris Hein Orchestral Brass and Winds, Soniccouture The Hammersmith, Harmonic Subtones Emotional Cello.

Almost never used since buying: Sonicsmiths The Foundry, Spitfire Audio Andy Findons Kitbag 2, 8Dio Adagietto.


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 17, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> $299?!?! Seriously?!? Why someone wouldn't just go to a Charity shop (think in the USA they are called Thrift Stores) and buy some cheap Kids Toys, get a Mic out and record them however they want is beyond me. And this way they will be unique recordings which is a good thing to avoid the same old same old. And the toys will cost hardly any money. I saw a photo of John Powell recording recently. He was recording Toys. Mike Patton has done it his whole life. Radiohead also. It's not hard and who knows, you might discover that inner child you never knew you had that's so vital to writing music. Haha! I'll save my $299 for a library of almost extinct Animals Crying thank you very much!
> 
> The least used library I have is a choice between SM Viola and 8Dio Agitato Arp. Oh and if the Guitar stuff in Komplete 10U counts, that.


It's actually $499.
I bought it for $200 which I think is a reasonable price. And to be fair I did end up selling it again, but... 
There's 300 toys included, some of them are like 100 years old, and some quite rare. 
Sure you can buy 5 toys from a charity shop and sample them but that doesn't even come close to how extensive this is. 
My problem with it was mainly that a lot the keyboards and pianos were very similar and their range mostly just 2 octaves. If someone did a lot of kids TV shows scoring I'd consider this an essential purchase. 
For the rest of us... not so much.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 17, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> It's actually $499.
> I bought it for $200 which I think is a reasonable price. And to be fair I did end up selling it again, but...
> There's 300 toys included, some of them are like 100 years old, and some quite rare.
> Sure you can buy 5 toys from a charity shop and sample them but that doesn't even come close to how extensive this is.
> ...



Yeah man, for sure. If you are writing Kids TV all day every day and the deadlines are insane then Samples are the only way (and at least tweaking the samples because everyone else has them). But if you're not, well, recording your own stuff is the only way to go (in my opinion of course) when it comes to everyday objects (this is why I value Orchestral Samples so much - because I can't afford a real Orchestra etc). After a while the collection of DIY samples would build up to huge collection. It would probably turn into some weird obsession, traveling the world sampling Toys! Then you could sell it. Probably for $499 to pay for the amount of hardwork haha.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 17, 2016)

chibear said:


> Favorite would be a toss up between Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 2 and Chris Hein Woodwinds (Ya, bought it & love it) for the flexibility and programability.
> 
> Biggest disapointment is between Embertone's Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello, both of which are OK to noodle around on, but when I try to get anything specific done, I hit a brick wall trying to deal with what I consider a counterintuitive interface.


There's a TouchOSC template for each of the Embertone Intimate Strings, with a wonderful interface.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 17, 2016)

Nils Neumann said:


> least: Cinestrings Solo,


I'm surprised nobody has reacted to this yet. This is a fairly new library and I thought the reception to it was positive. One of the demos was very beautiful.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 17, 2016)

Nils Neumann said:


> Cinewinds


Will you please go into detail?


----------



## pixel (Sep 18, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I'm surprised nobody has reacted to this yet. This is a fairly new library and I thought the reception to it was positive. One of the demos was very beautiful.



Well I put Solo as my favorite few posts ago. Library is wonderful but rather not for epic/film stuff so a lot of people can be disappointed.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 18, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I'll save my $299 for a library of almost extinct Animals Crying thank you very much!


So... orchestral samples?

This hurts very much as applied to living orchestras. Now becoming endangered species.


----------



## Haakond (Sep 18, 2016)

I an really happy with Cinematic Studio Strings, Berlin Woodwinds, Cinebrass and Cineperc. 

The only library I regret buying is Agitato Arpeggio. Wish I could get my money back...


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 18, 2016)

Zookes said:


> So... orchestral samples?
> 
> This hurts very much as applied to living orchestras. Now becoming endangered species.



Well I wasn't referring to living Orchestras. That would be ridiculous. The Orchestra is here forever. Don't be so dramatic. Haha!
Come back here in 20 years time, and I'll say "See, I told you not to be so dramatic. How was Jurassic Park 19?"

The world has changed since the 40s. Good. Let's see what else can be brought to the table. Hopefully an update to 8Dio Agitato Legato Arp.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 18, 2016)

Fav: CSS, mod wheel strained wire, Keyscape
Regret: 8Dio Agitato Arpeggio - shorts have issues with legatos and volumes that makes it cut in and out, making it unusable. The bonus violin ostinatos are nice but as mentioned, only 2 bars with no loop. Retriggering works ok, meaning only a sequencer can play it (not live), but that's all that's useable in this entire pack. CSS also needs an update fix (sustains dropping) but I trust Alex to follow up, 8Dio has a bad track record of not fixing things. 
So why would anyone purchase Century series? No sound is worth it if it's unreliable or overly quirky.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 18, 2016)

Favs: BWW, Berlin Strings

Least used is Adagietto.


----------



## byzantium (Sep 18, 2016)

Haves and likes: CSS, Adventure Brass, VSL SE Woodwinds, Cinebrass, Cineperc, Sample Modelling, Omnisphere. 

Regrets: Heavyocity Aeon, 8dio 1969 Piano and 8dio Strings (potentially beautiful-sounding underlying samples, but often poorly programmed IMO, hard to play, shoddy inconsistent panning and volume). Albion 1: disappointing apart from the String Lo Legato & Pizz & FX patches.


----------



## maro (Sep 19, 2016)

>Cinematic studio strings, Vienna special edition Brass & Winds, Sonivox Eighty-Eight is my list of most used libraries.


----------



## StatKsn (Sep 19, 2016)

Speaking of 8Dio Agitato Arp, where the update gone? I think there was a talk about an internal beta of new version a little more than a year ago. The library is so-so okay, can be useful for its brighter tone, but there are many areas could be improved (such as absence of release knob and looping for ostinato loops).

My all-time fab is probably VSL Solo Violin but recently using more Bohemian Violin/Cello. Also, synth-wise, Razor is the beast!


----------



## Vik (Sep 19, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> y all-time fab is probably VSL Solo Violin but recently using more Bohemian Violin


Interesting.... I'm curious about wonder what you find better with the Bohemian violin than with the VSL solo violin?


----------



## StatKsn (Sep 19, 2016)

Vik said:


> Interesting.... I'm curious about wonder what you find better with the Bohemian violin than with the VSL solo violin?



Uh, not directly comparable. I just tend to use Bohe because it is very good for instant gratification, but articulation-variety-wise it is limited. Curiously, while VSL has tons of phrase-based articulations like repetitions and runs that are not covered by other libraries, Bohe also has a bit of tempo-synched spiccatos (which are free!).


----------



## Ben H (Sep 20, 2016)

Favs: Impact SoundWorks Celestia, PlugInGuru MegaMagic Dreams & MegaMagic Pads, everything by Samplemodeling.
Least Fav: Sampletank 2XL


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 20, 2016)

Wonderful purchase: Spitfire Chamber Strings and VSL SE

Regret buying: LASS Full 2.5


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 20, 2016)

Massimo said:


> Wonderful purchase: Spitfire Chamber Strings and VSL SE
> 
> Regret buying: LASS Full 2.5



Wow. Really? LASS is supposed to be an incredible library. How come you regret it?

And yes, SCS is an utter joy.


----------



## hen_han (Sep 20, 2016)

I really like LASS. As the main string Library and as well for layering with others, they arme in nearly every project I'm working on. The Sound of the shorts are simply amazing! Berlin woodwinds and Percussion are also great orchestral libraries!
And somehow the Audio imperia stuff is awesome. 

I regret buying omnisphere... 
:-D just kidding, this product is amazing and at this price the best deal ever


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 20, 2016)

hen_han said:


> this product is amazing and at this price the best deal ever


Have they got a lower price at the moment or some kind of deal?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 20, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Wow. Really? LASS is supposed to be an incredible library. How come you regret it?



LASS is a Marmite library.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 20, 2016)

Difficult to say what's best. Very dependent on what you're doing at the time.

Best ones for me: SCS. Spectrasonics Holy Trinity. Minimal.

One I wouldn't buy again but it's still a good sounding library: Grosso


----------



## Zookes (Sep 20, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> LASS is a Marmite library.


Marmite???

Meaning polarizing, yes?


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 20, 2016)

*Favourite: *
- EW Hollywood Orchestra Gold (excl. Woodwind) | used for absolutely everything I do.
- Goliath | use this for its non-orchestral instruments.
*
Use a lot but have their downfalls: *
- MA1 | specifically legato transitions, it could be so, so good but they just aren't as good as other legatos.
- Hollywood Gold Woodwinds | requires a lot of tweaking, again with legatos, to make it sound smooth.
- Tina Guo Legato Solo Cello | tuning is a massive issue with this library, but the rest I really like. Whenever I use it I have to put it through melodyne or waves tune.

*Least favourite:* 
- EW Voices of Passion | not as versatile as I'd initially hoped, never actually used it in a project.
- Ghostwriter | some of the guitars are good, but I've found the rest of the patches are very specific in their uses and sadly I haven't quite found a use in a project for them yet.
Fortunately didn't pay much for either of these as I got them as part of the CCC bundle I bought.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 20, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Marmite???
> 
> Meaning polarizing, yes?


Yes. People tend to like or hate Marmite. Very little middle ground.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 20, 2016)

PeterBaumann said:


> - Tina Guo Legato Solo Cello | tuning is a massive issue with this library, but the rest I really like. Whenever I use it I have to put it through melodyne or waves tune.


Are you sure it's not just the legato transitions and vibrato instead of the tuning? Just for fun, here's Tina playing in unison with 3 different libraries from 3 different companies: Berlin Bassoon 1, Spitfire Bones Volume 1 Tenors, and VSL's Euphonium Solo. https://app.box.com/s/o0nw88sjy74dzrwtaabglovqdwdfy5wc


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 20, 2016)

And here's Tina playing with her cousins CineStrings Core:


----------



## Zookes (Sep 20, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Just for fun, here's Tina playing in unison with 3 different libraries from 3 different companies: Berlin Bassoon 1, Spitfire Bones Volume 1 Tenors, and VSL's Euphonium Solo. https://app.box.com/s/o0nw88sjy74dzrwtaabglovqdwdfy5wc


Nice, ty ty.

1:01 is ouch tho.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 20, 2016)

And last one just for kicks, CSS with CS Core with Tina. I am not sure if I like this sound or not, but here it is just for fun anyways: https://app.box.com/s/ns4xl1dsc9r5m7zqgw7qguostudvgbf2


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 20, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Are you sure it's not just the legato transitions and vibrato instead of the tuning? Just for fun, here's Tina playing in unison with 3 different libraries from 3 different companies: Berlin Bassoon 1, Spitfire Bones Volume 1 Tenors, and VSL's Euphonium Solo. https://app.box.com/s/o0nw88sjy74dzrwtaabglovqdwdfy5wc



Haven't got my systems loaded up to send an audio example, but will have a listen to these a bit later. It's definitely tuning though, usually after an interval of a 3rd, 4th or 5th, but if memory serves correctly I also had issues with other intervals. I seem to remember another thread on here with a discussion about this and I think there were a few others who reported the same thing.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 20, 2016)

PeterBaumann said:


> Haven't got my systems loaded up to send an audio example, but will have a listen to these a bit later. It's definitely tuning though, usually after an interval of a 3rd, 4th or 5th, but if memory serves correctly I also had issues with other intervals. I seem to remember another thread on here with a discussion about this and I think there were a few others who reported the same thing.


There was a discussion about solo cellos in their upper range being out of tune.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 20, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> There was a discussion about solo cellos in their upper range being out of tune.


Might have been that but it was a while back so can't remember properly ha


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 20, 2016)

Favorites: Spitfire Chamber Strings, BWW, Realivox Blue

Worst Purchases: EW RA, Emotional Piano, Spitfire Felt Piano, EW Hollywood Brass (though now that Play doesn't suck as bad, I'll need to revisit), LASS (just don't like the out of the box sound and have not been able to make it sound as nice as others)


----------



## hen_han (Sep 20, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Have they got a lower price at the moment or some kind of deal?


No they don't but i think the amount of content and Features is just insane for that price.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 20, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Marmite???
> 
> Meaning polarizing, yes?



Meaning you either love it or hate it.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 20, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Spitfire Felt Piano


Wasn't that a free library anyway?


----------



## David Chappell (Sep 20, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Wasn't that a free library anyway?


They released a full felt piano library based on the concept of the freebie. The freebie used to be called felt piano but is now called soft piano


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 20, 2016)

Ah! Thanks for the clarification


----------



## 33zebras (Sep 20, 2016)

Like many others, my first sample purchases were from EW, I then became enamored with Cinesamples and tried to get as many of their libraries as I could afford, buying whenever they were on sale; but once I heard Orchestral Tools and Spitfire I was smitten, and though I still like Cinesamples, I wish I had spent my money on OT and SF.

I’m also disappointed with the UVI stuff; I think they purposely overprice their libraries so when they put them on sale (at drastically reduced prices) you think you’re getting a great deal; I’m also not too impressed by their Workstation (one reason why I’m hesitant to buy anything from VirHarmonic).

Yet before I was interested in Sample Libraries I became intrigued with synths and now regret how much I spent on them over these last few years; and beyond anything from Spectrasonics, I really like all of the U-he synths; and I still keep an eye out for anything innovative like the stuff from Madrona Labs (sure wish I could afford a Soundplane!).

But lately I’m particularly interested in innovated sounds and interfaces: Things like Sonic Couture’s broken Wurli, Thunder Drums, Skiddaw Stones, or Bag of Tricks. I also really love SF’s Andy Findon kits & the Joey Santiago guitar distortions. Another favorite is the M-Tron Pro from GForce. And for a bargain and a barrel of fun I’d recommend the stuff from Badcat Media. And if you use a wind or breath controller you got to try Sample Modeling—their Trombones is one of my favorites. I also have a few instruments from OrangeTreeSamples and particularly like their Passion Flute.

New ones on my list are choirs from Strezov Sampling (Freyja and Wotan) and Sonokinetic’s phrase-based libraries such as Minimal and Sotto, great for quick compositions and brainstorming. I could go on and on, but I guess I already did.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 21, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Wasn't that a free library anyway?



Thank you for reminding me that I have the full Felt library Zac! I had completely forgotten I had it. That's the trouble with the files page on Kontakt.


----------



## phil_wc (Sep 21, 2016)

*Most: *CSS, Granulate2, Sable Strings Ens
*Least:* Adagietto, Cinewinds


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 21, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Thank you for reminding me that I have the full Felt library Zac! I had completely forgotten I had it. That's the trouble with the files page on Kontakt.


I just love that SF free felt piano, I use it constantly. In fact as I type I'm bouncing down a track that uses it!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 21, 2016)

I think I may have paid for the errrr paid version of Felt Piano. To long ago to remember


----------



## sinkd (Sep 21, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Marmite???
> 
> Meaning polarizing, yes?


No. Meaning you can layer it on anything  Personally, I am a big fan of LASS, but Marmite?--never tried it.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 21, 2016)

sinkd said:


> Personally, I am a big fan of LASS, but Marmite?--never tried it.



You wouldn't like it.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Sep 21, 2016)

Favourites: Leonid Bass, Herring Clarinet, Session Horns Pro, Metropolis Ark, Berlin Woodwinds, in fact come to think of it everything I've got from OrchestralTools I've really liked

Disappointments: Garritan Jazz & Big Band, Friedlander violin, Chris Hein Complete Orchestral Brass (sounds sort of synthetic to my ears but I only got it recently, maybe I should give it more time)


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 21, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I think I may have paid for the errrr paid version of Felt Piano. To long ago to remember


I have that too, but much prefer the free one. It's a completely different piano, and is deliciously imperfect, as compared to the paid felt piano.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 21, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I think I may have paid for the errrr paid version of Felt Piano. To long ago to remember


I have that too, but much prefer the free one. It's a completely different piano, and is deliciously imperfect, as compared to the paid felt piano.


----------



## 33zebras (Sep 21, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I'm surprised nobody has reacted to this yet. This is a fairly new library and I thought the reception to it was positive. One of the demos was very beautiful.



I have mixed feelings about CineSample's Solo Strings: One thing I like about it, is that it's the only solo strings that includes a bass; but I don't think the sound is up to par with some of the other solo strings, such as SF's Sacconi--it doesn't sound natural enough, maybe over-programmed? And yet I'd still recommend it.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 21, 2016)

I think it comes down to relevance. Right now, for what my work requires, my favourite libraries are those from Spectrasonics because of their vast sounds and stunning quality. I also use a lot of Orchestral Tools Metropolis, Sphere and Berlin Brass Exp C (Horns). However, I find a lot of value in CineSamples CineSymphony Lite (use it quite a bit for percussion) and the East West Hollywood series. And of course Project SAM Orchestral Essentials 1 and 2 with their great variety and terrific recent updates. 

Libraries I don't use as much anymore are VSL (though I will augment a track with a single instrument from my multiple libraries ), and CineStrings full seem to not work too well on my admittedly older Mac Pro system even on SSD plugged directly into one of my PCI-e ports. The legato is sluggish and not usable. Again, I get more out of the strings on CineSymphony lite to be honest. Don't use LASS often but once in a while, I pull it out and love it so no issues there. 

Again, I think it's all relevant to what one is trying to write on a daily basis and this of course changes.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Sep 21, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Will you please go into detail?


Cinestrings Solo:
I find it difficult to get a decent sound with this library, can't tell you why. It just won't fit in my composition or virtual soundstage:/
I was a cinesamples fanboy when I bought this but since then I really changed in my workflow and now I don`t use it anymore. With the Play 5 update I now prefer HW Woodwinds if I`m searching for solo woods.




zacnelson said:


> I'm surprised nobody has reacted to this yet. This is a fairly new library and I thought the reception to it was positive. One of the demos was very beautiful.



Cinewinds:
Same problem here, I can`t get it fit in my mix. Portamento is only included well in Vl 1, in the rest of the section the portamento effect is barely audible. Also the "fiddle" sound of the library (because of the bow changing) gives fast passages an unrealistic feeling.

Maybe lack of skill is the reasons I can`t handle those 2 libraries, there are many people who love those libraries and I´m only a beginner.



Also I had some issues with cinesamples in general. No access to their website logins, missing activations codes in e-mails, their kind advertisement etc...


----------



## Iskra (Sep 21, 2016)

Most favorite: Ravenscroft (it's the one I always have loaded just in case I just want to play)

Least favorite:I really don't know, maybe some of the really old libraries, I just found myself using more the newer ones... But I guess it's normal.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 21, 2016)

I have to add a library of the "least" cathegory. It's the Sonivox String Companion. I have to name it and warn everybody to buy it. The player doesn't allow any kind of midi CC controlling which makes a today string library completely useless. The player menu shows midi learn functions which simply doesn't work. There's no manual. And there is no support. I don't mean bad support or slow support. There's simply no support. So don't buy it.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 22, 2016)

Iskra said:


> Most favorite: Ravenscroft (it's the one I always have loaded just in case I just want to play)


VILabs Ravenscroft 275, yes?

It supports half-pedal?

EDIT:
"Ravenscroft 275 works with a single on/off pedal for basic sustain, or you can use all three pedals including piano-style continuous damper pedals for smooth Half-pedal control plus Sostenuto and Una Corda functions."

I will maybe buy this piano, this being true. Sound is very very good.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 22, 2016)

Zookes said:


> VILabs Ravenscroft 275, yes?
> 
> It supports half-pedal?



Yep, full support of half-pedalling (and works like a charm), 4 mic positions, and everything is customizable (pedal noise, amount of the sympathetic resonance (recorded, not simulated one), bightness/darkness of the sound, you have muted-string samples CC-controllable, una corda samples, etc. Plus the usual suspects: adapt velocity curve, tuning, and a (great sounding, much better than kontakt's) onboard reverb on the UVI engine.
I just love it, basically. A joy to play, which is the most important thing 
Bought it for a recording session 1'5 years ago and never looked back or looked for any other piano since then.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 22, 2016)

My favorites are LASS, VSL's Dimension Strings and many of their solo woodwinds, Pianoteq, Embertone solo strings. Also Symphonic Choirs is pretty great.

Least-used are mostly EastWest products...the solo violin, for example. Wow it's not good. Also got Voices of Passion as part of a sale and I just never, ever use it.


----------



## asherpope (Sep 22, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Regrets: Heavyocity Aeon


Yeah I get what you mean. When I bought it upon it's first release I initially thought "What the hell am I gonna do with this?" but I've managed to get quite a bit of use out of it in production music and score tracks over the last 3 years. It's pretty decent for loopy tension bed stuff as well as heavier industrial/EDM


----------



## higgs (Sep 22, 2016)

Man, for solo instruments I might be going against the grain by declaring my luv for Cinestrings Solo. That and the Bohemian violin and cello have me entranced lately. I used to regret the Loegria purchase, but the bonus material (non-orchestral stuff) has changed my mind.

Luvvem:
-SF Mural, Sable/Chamber, and the new Brass (bitchin'!), Sacconi
-8Dio Jennifer
-Sound Iron Olympus
-Virharmonic's...well, all their stuff

Regrets? 
-OT Nocturne Cello - bummer, expensive bummer
-SugarBytes Factory - impulse buy
-SugarBytes Turnado - one of the best effects plugins that I've ever owned EVER, which unfortunately crashes every DAW I've used it in: PT, Logic, Cubase.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 22, 2016)

What didn't you like about SB Factory, Higgs?


----------



## Vik (Sep 22, 2016)

higgs said:


> -OT Nocturne Cello - bummer, expensive bummer


I'm considering buying a Nocturne instrument or two. What was it that made you so unhappy with that cello?


----------



## higgs (Sep 23, 2016)

Fleer said:


> What didn't you like about SB Factory, Higgs?


Of course it's subjective, but for the sounds I've auditioned from the presets, and taking into account the time needed to learn a new synth with it's own idiosyncrasies & unique UI, I just wasn't inspired to give it my all. That's not to say I can't or won't come back to it, there are just several synths out there that I know well from which I can quickly coax sounds that make me happy.



Vik said:


> I'm considering buying a Nocturne instrument or two. What was it that made you so unhappy with that cello?


The vibrato.

Again, subjective I reckon, but every time I try it again thinking that I'll like it better, I just don't. I really respect and like the OT folks and their way of doing things which is probably why I continue to try it every few weeks and is also why I'm not as vocal as I should be about the library.

To my ears there exist far better options in the world of solo string instruments. Ugh, I feel like a dick.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 23, 2016)

higgs said:


> To my ears there exist far better options in the world of solo string instruments. Ugh, I feel like a dick.


Not all products of talented origin can be always so good, I think. Maybe also we are spoiled with variety.

Remembering not so long ago that only choices had Garritan Gofriller Cello and VSL Cello on giga, or something like this. Now there is so so many!


----------



## Kara (Sep 23, 2016)

*Favorites*
Berlin Strings with Expansions
Chris Hein Solo Violin

*Regret*
NI Woodwind Solo


----------



## airflamesred (Sep 23, 2016)

*Faves*
 Bucking the trend wth Adagietto and Sample modeling brass

*Regrets*
HZ03


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 23, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> *Faves*
> Bucking the trend wth Adagietto and Sample modeling brass
> 
> *Regrets*
> HZ03



How come you regret HZ03?


----------



## airflamesred (Sep 23, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> How come you regret HZ03?


The snare, for example. 
4 mics, 3 mixes - that may, or may not be 12 variations, and to be fair it does give you some real choices with an overall sound, Moreso than any other lib I have come across.
However, Hit, flam, roll? I trigger from edrum so I don't need 2 of those artics. Not my idea of deeply sampled. 
And here's an interesting recomedation, best snare?
Spitfire redux - snare 2


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 23, 2016)

higgs said:


> Of course it's subjective, but for the sounds I've auditioned from the presets, and taking into account the time needed to learn a new synth with it's own idiosyncrasies & unique UI, I just wasn't inspired to give it my all. That's not to say I can't or won't come back to it, there are just several synths out there that I know well from which I can quickly coax sounds that make me happy.
> 
> 
> The vibrato.
> ...


No reason to feel like a dick for an honest appraisal. It's your opinion which is completely fair enough, and it's not like you claimed to speak for everyone. You explained you hold OT in high regard (not alone there) and as Zookes said, it's not possible to hit a winner every time unless you are very lucky or have only tried once. 

I'm intrigued however, if you could elaborate on the vibrato. You say you like Virharmonics solo strings (I have Boho Violin and love it and also have Emotional Cello which also has baked in vib and I love, love, love it), and they have baked in vibrato. So can you say exactly what it is about the OT vibrato you don't like vs say Virharmonic or Emotional Cello?


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 23, 2016)

A new favorite of mine: Tina Guo. There's a lot more than meets the eye with this one. Just a bit on the pricey side though.


----------



## higgs (Sep 23, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> No reason to feel like a dick for an honest appraisal. It's your opinion which is completely fair enough, and it's not like you claimed to speak for everyone. You explained you hold OT in high regard (not alone there) and as Zookes said, it's not possible to hit a winner every time unless you are very lucky or have only tried once.
> 
> I'm intrigued however, if you could elaborate on the vibrato. You say you like Virharmonics solo strings (I have Boho Violin and love it and also have Emotional Cello which also has baked in vib and I love, love, love it), and they have baked in vibrato. So can you say exactly what it is about the OT vibrato you don't like vs say Virharmonic or Emotional Cello?



Hmm, well it's not baked in, and I could be completely wrong but that vibrato sounds like an effect applied across the range of the OT Nocturne Cello. :/


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 23, 2016)

higgs said:


> Hmm, well it's not baked in, and I could be completely wrong but that vibrato sounds like an effect applied across the range of the OT Nocturne Cello. :/


Aaaaaaahhhhh. Right. Thank you, makes sense.


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 24, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Wow. Really? LASS is supposed to be an incredible library. How come you regret it?



I worked with it but the tuning is not good and I know how strings are supposed to sound in real life... I wish I could get rid of LASS but the AudioBro transfer license policy for some unexplainable reasons doesn't allow that! They are probably more concerned to retain an unhappy customer than allowing a transfer to a happy user...


----------



## Vik (Sep 24, 2016)

Massimo said:


> I worked with it but the tuning is not good and I know how strings are supposed to sound in real life... I wish I could get rid of LASS but the AudioBro transfer license policy for some unexplainable reasons doesn't allow that! They are probably more concerned to retain an unhappy customer than allowing a transfer to a happy user...


LASS seems to be one of these libraries which people either really like or don't like at all. Re. licenses which can't be transferred to new owners - a lot of companies have this policy, probably because it could be difficult to make sure that the original users don't keep using his copy of the lib after he has sold it.
Re. favourite libraries, I should probably also mention Emotional Cello, it may not have the "perfect" tone, audio wise, but it is very playable and comes with a lot of articulations and many brilliant presets. And following Picassos concept of "If I don't have blue, I use red", I even use it sometimes in the background to double Berlin Strings or Mural viola/ violin lines, just to add nuance some colour to the large ensembles. I just noticed that their Emotional Cello already has gotten votes in this (http://vi-control.net/community/thr...30-virtual-violins-would-you-recommend.56095/) poll, even if it hasn't be released yet.  Someone out there must have heard something and liked it (beta testers, maybe?).


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 24, 2016)

Massimo said:


> I worked with it but the tuning is not good and I know how strings are supposed to sound in real life... I wish I could get rid of LASS but the AudioBro transfer license policy for some unexplainable reasons doesn't allow that! They are probably more concerned to retain an unhappy customer than allowing a transfer to a happy user...



That's interesting. Some people swear it's one of the best libraries out there. The only thing that has stopped me buying it at the minute is price (and the priority for other things).


----------



## fgimian (Sep 24, 2016)

Really great thread, had a lot of fun reading everyone's responses thus far.

*Favourites*

CSS definitely has to be at the top, it jus amazes me every time I play it.
Albion ONE is also a solid library with really lovely sounding strings.

*On the fence*

Soundiron Olympus: Honestly the recordings are excellent for Venus but there are indeed a few issues:

* The way it's been programmed imho is poor, they could consolidate so many of the patches to simplify the library significantly. Right now, it's dozens upon dozens of patches, there's no way to easily combine mics without using multis, uuugh
* The solo voices are basically unusable as they don't contain vowels
* The men (Mars) honestly sound pretty bad, there's something very lowfi about the recordings (check a frequency analyser to see what I mean)
* I wrote to the company and they never even got back to me

In retrospect, I think I would opt to support Strezov or Orchestral Tools (Ark) in future for choirs.

Spitfire Albion II Loegria: I love the sound of the strings and the percussion, but overall I still have to wonder if I would have been better just buying SCS.

*Regret
*
Spitfire Harp: Yes it does sound beautiful but it's drenched in reverb from the hall.

In fact, this is a criticism I have of all the Spitfire libraries. The close mics on most Spitfire libraries sound thin so are unusable on their own, they can only add definition to the tree mics which are extremely wet.

The brass demo in particular really highlighted to me that Spitfire is not the right choice for me in future. I will likely be sticking with Cinematic Studio Series, Orchestral Tools and Cinesamples moving forward.

Cheers
Fotis


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 24, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> That's interesting. Some people swear it's one of the best libraries out there. The only thing that has stopped me buying it at the minute is price (and the priority for other things).



Not anymore and it depends what sound you like... I wish I could sell you my license

Cheers, Mx


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2016)

That would have to be Evolution Taiko. A crash monster from hell, and to be perfectly blunt even when it's not horribly crashing my computer it doesn't stand anywhere near Stormdrum 3 or the Darwin Percussion. A hundred bucks I so wish I could back. Huge waste of time.


----------



## URL (Sep 24, 2016)

To day I used my discount from CS2 to CSS and I will probably never regret that, CSS sounds absolutely incredible, a clear difference from CS2 and that I really like


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 24, 2016)

URL said:


> To day I used my discount from CS2 to CSS and I will probably never regret that, CSS sounds absolutely incredible, a clear difference from CS2 and that I really like



I have my discount code at the ready! Just need to top the bank account back up and I'm all over it! Loved everything I've heard so far!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2016)

URL said:


> To day I used my discount from CS2 to CSS and I will probably never regret that, CSS sounds absolutely incredible, a clear difference from CS2 and that I really like



I feel really dumb, but what is CSS?

My favorites: as most here probably guessed, the Spitfire Albions and East West Hollywoods and Stormdrums...by a landslide. I've gotten so much mileage out of those libraries. I own all the Albions and am far from done with them, more than half the time I investigate new sounds from those libraries I have to either put it someplace where it was formerly missing, or simply start up a whole new project with that sound as an inspiration. Only the Zebras effect me the same way (and of course, those are synths). I even kept the original Albion along with One (the legacy doesn't cover everything), and still use the former (LOVE the ostinato capabilities, great stuff!).

Though I have many other terrific libraries. Spitfire and East West are one practically every track I've done in the past couple of years, and I write Opera, Rock Opera, Serial, Film...they fit all my needs. I've looked past countless other libraries because I'd compare them to what I already have and found them unnecessary. Put it this way, the day I find something to replace one of those libraries is a day to mark on the calender...it would take an absolute MONSTER of a library to come along the pike for me to even consider that. It hasn't happened in the last two years, but I am far from giving up hope. In the meantime, back to creating!


----------



## URL (Sep 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I feel really dumb, but what is CSS?
> 
> My favorites: as most here probably guessed, the Spitfire Albions and East West Hollywoods and Stormdrums...by a landslide. I've gotten so much mileage out of those libraries. I own all the Albions and am far from done with them, more than half the time I investigate new sounds from those libraries I have to either put it someplace where it was formerly missing, or simply start up a whole new project with that sound as an inspiration. Only the Zebras effect me the same way (and of course, those are synths). I even kept the original Albion along with One (the legacy doesn't cover everything), and still use the former (LOVE the ostinato capabilities, great stuff!).
> 
> Though I have many other terrific libraries. Spitfire and East West are one practically every track I've done in the past couple of years, and I write Opera, Rock Opera, Serial, Film...they fit all my needs. I've looked past countless other libraries because I'd compare them to what I already have and found them unnecessary. Put it this way, the day I find something to replace one of those libraries is a day to mark on the calender...it would take an absolute MONSTER of a library to come along the pike for me to even consider that. It hasn't happened in the last two years, but I am far from giving up hope.




Cinematic Studio Strings


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2016)

URL said:


> Cinematic Studio Strings



Thanks! I did check that out with a friend of mine, but felt I was covered thoroughly in that area (see my immediately above post for clarification). I think the only library I'd be interested in buying in the future would be the Spitfire Chamber Strings, seems quite impressive!


----------



## ysnyvz (Sep 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> That would have to be Evolution Taiko. A crash monster from hell, and to be perfectly blunt even when it's not horribly crashing my computer it doesn't stand anywhere near Stormdrum 3 or the Darwin Percussion. A hundred bucks I so wish I could back. Huge waste of time.


Wait. It crashes your computer? How?


----------



## URL (Sep 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Thanks! I did check that out with a friend of mine, but felt I was covered thoroughly in that area (see my immediately above post for clarification). I think the only library I'd be interested in buying in the future would be the Spitfire Chamber Strings, seems quite impressive!



Yes Sp Chamber strings are really good but CSS is different...

It's nice having both lib, just started using CSS feels a bit more "body" sound than SP which I think is airier in the sound ...


----------



## Mundano (Sep 24, 2016)

Kara said:


> NI Woodwind Solo


Could you please explain? Thx


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Wait. It crashes your computer? How?



It will completely freeze the project, most quickly when the instruments are stacked. At worse, the entire computer freezes.

I tried dealing with support, we got nowhere. I honestly got over it awhile ago. It didn't hurt that I had the above percussion libraries to help me.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 24, 2016)

URL said:


> Yes Sp Chamber strings are really good but CSS is different...
> 
> It's nice having both lib, just started using CSS feels a bit more "body" sound than SP which I think is airier in the sound ...


Yeah they are both completely different libraries. Different ensemble sizes, different sound, and different approach. Both are awesome.


----------



## ysnyvz (Sep 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> It will completely freeze the project, most quickly when the instruments are stacked. At worse, the entire computer freezes.
> 
> I tried dealing with support, we got nowhere. I honestly got over it awhile ago. It didn't hurt that I had the above percussion libraries to help me.


I can suggest a few things:
1- Batch resave
2- Try using an SSD for it
3- Click "Mixdown" button. It replaces 4 mics with 2 mixed mics, so it reduces cpu and ram usage. You can also reduce round robin number from 10 in "Advanced" tab.
If nothing changes after trying all of them, there is probably a problem with your hard drive.


----------



## URL (Sep 24, 2016)

I thing these two lib Sp Cham and is gonna be first go to lib


jononotbono said:


> Yeah they are both completely different libraries. Different ensemble sizes, different sound, and different approach. Both are awesome.



These two libraries are they that I will use mainly in my compositions regarding strings, still Albion and others have there place, feels like they will be difficult to replace - for now anyway...favorit for now


----------



## pulse (Sep 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> That would have to be Evolution Taiko. A crash monster from hell, and to be perfectly blunt even when it's not horribly crashing my computer it doesn't stand anywhere near Stormdrum 3 or the Darwin Percussion. A hundred bucks I so wish I could back. Huge waste of time.



Hey Parsifal666 sorry to hear about your issues with Taiko. Yasin's suggestions are great advice (please see if that helps). We honestly did a great deal of beta testing prior to release on both mac and pc (ranging from powerful to average computer specifications). We have never managed to crash kontakt/a computer even running one of the biggest taiko multis. If the computer crashing can be replicated please email us at support with the steps you take and we can try it on our end. As for the sound I don't want to come across as defensive as everyone is entitled to their opinion... as a composer we are always in search for sounds that enhance/connect with our sonic vision. One library is gold for one person whereas it may not hit the spot for others. We have had wonderful feedback regarding our Taiko (especially from Japan  ) but once again we definitely are not precious and respect some customers may be looking for a different sonic sound pallet.

Kind regards
Anthony


----------



## bigcat1969 (Sep 24, 2016)

Probably showing I shouldn't be allowed to post to this board just for buying it even at the upgrade price... Sampletank 3. Let's include decade plus old samples and outtakes of that decade old sample session and call it a new orchestra. Then release another product with the new orchestral samples...


----------



## Fleer (Sep 24, 2016)

What were your thoughts on Miroslav 2, bigcat?


----------



## storyteller (Sep 24, 2016)

*Favorite By a Mile*: *Berlin Woodwinds Main (+Exp A)

*Regrets: *none really.
_
*Footnote: For ye ole members of metric societies, substitute Kilometer*_


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 24, 2016)

storyteller said:


> *Footnote: For ye ole members of metric societies, substitute Kilometer*


LOL!


----------



## markleake (Sep 24, 2016)

storyteller said:


> *Favorite By a Mile*: *Berlin Woodwinds Main (+Exp A)
> 
> *Regrets: *none really.
> _
> *Footnote: For ye ole members of metric societies, substitute Kilometer*_


*Spelt kilometre for most parts of the world that have moved on from the mile (basically anyone outside the USA).


----------



## Fleer (Sep 24, 2016)

Or by a Smoot 
http://web.mit.edu/spotlight/smoot-salute/


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 25, 2016)

pulse said:


> Hey Parsifal666 sorry to hear about your issues with Taiko. Yasin's suggestions are great advice (please see if that helps). We honestly did a great deal of beta testing prior to release on both mac and pc (ranging from powerful to average computer specifications). We have never managed to crash kontakt/a computer even running one of the biggest taiko multis. If the computer crashing can be replicated please email us at support with the steps you take and we can try it on our end. As for the sound I don't want to come across as defensive as everyone is entitled to their opinion... as a composer we are always in search for sounds that enhance/connect with our sonic vision. One library is gold for one person whereas it may not hit the spot for others. We have had wonderful feedback regarding our Taiko (especially from Japan  ) but once again we definitely are not precious and respect some customers may be looking for a different sonic sound pallet.
> 
> Kind regards
> Anthony



Hi Anthony, I did as Yasin suggested and brought the RRs down to 2, the difference was immediate. I had great fun layering the Evolution Taiko with my Stormdrum and Darwin Percussion, sounded really intense! Many thanks to you both.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Sep 25, 2016)

*Favorites*
Stranger Things Synth Effects
John Cage Ambient soundscapes

*Least Favorites*
Kenny G Sax Solo Lite
Gangman Style EDM loops

(just kidding!)
-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## pulse (Sep 26, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Hi Anthony, I did as Yasin suggested and brought the RRs down to 2, the difference was immediate. I had great fun layering the Evolution Taiko with my Stormdrum and Darwin Percussion, sounded really intense! Many thanks to you both.


Hey Parsifal666 great to hear you got it working and that you are having fun blending the different libraries 

Big thanks and have fun!
Anthony


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 26, 2016)

pulse said:


> Hey Parsifal666 great to hear you got it working and that you are having fun blending the different libraries
> 
> Big thanks and have fun!
> Anthony



I was forced to change my mind completely about Evo Taiko...plus, the different midis included were ALWAYS a fun treat. I love how there are so many odd time rhythms to choose from.

Soooo....now I don't have a least favorite library lol! I noticed recently I don't use the Zero-G Animato a whole lot, but it's still a really good library imo.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 26, 2016)

ScarletJerry said:


> *Favorites*
> 
> John Cage Ambient soundscapes
> 
> ...



I kind of wish you weren't. Or perhaps even cooler: "John Zorn Sax Madness!" or "Zorn's Naked City 'Scapes!"


----------



## bigcat1969 (Sep 26, 2016)

Sorry Fleer I've not been here for a couple days. I haven't picked up Miro 2. I'm not sure if I will. It seems to have some mixed reviews and I don't really need it.


----------



## rgarber (Sep 26, 2016)

Too many favorite libraries to list... not really any least favorites though one company in particular, Fable, with their BBB library apparently has a long overdue update coming that makes me a little queasy thinking about using it and only if the update compels me to revisit the piece to update it. These is one library though I've never really tried to use because I thought most of the instruments in it needed some heavy EQ'ing. First Call Horns? But it's a pretty old library and maybe suffered from being introduced in the infancy of Sampling? If anybody wants it they can have it, I think I might still have a copy of it. - Rich


----------



## pulse (Sep 26, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I was forced to change my mind completely about Evo Taiko...plus, the different midis included were ALWAYS a fun treat. I love how there are so many odd time rhythms to choose from.
> 
> Soooo....now I don't have a least favorite library lol! I noticed recently I don't use the Zero-G Animato a whole lot, but it's still a really good library imo.



Great to hear we are back in the good books  The talented Yasin created the Taiko grooves... lots of variety... happy you like the grooves


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 26, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I don't use the Zero-G Animato a whole lot, but it's still a really good library imo.



I actually love that library! Its a real sleeper. I used the hell out of it for a long time. There's some really intense screeches in there.

Here's a track I did (if you're interested) that really overuses it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 26, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> I actually love that library! Its a real sleeper. I used the hell out of it for a long time. There's some really intense screeches in there.
> 
> Here's a track I did (if you're interested) that really overuses it.





Heyyy, super cool stuff! Lots of imagination.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 26, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Heyyy, super cool stuff! Lots of imagination.


Thank you. You're too kind. I'm not using Animato much these days, but it definitely served its purpose!


----------



## AllanH (Sep 26, 2016)

Fleer said:


> What were your thoughts on Miroslav 2, bigcat?



I realize this wasn't a question for me, but in case an opinion is of interest: I've used MP2 extensively and I have some of it on most of my tracks. It's a tricky one to use, as the use-model is so different from Kontakt and EW/Play, but there are definitely good sounding instruments in there. Software is excellent, imo.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 26, 2016)

AllanH said:


> I realize this wasn't a question for me, but in case an opinion is of interest: I've used MP2 extensively and I have some of it on most of my tracks. It's a tricky one to use, as the use-model is so different from Kontakt and EW/Play, but there are definitely good sounding instruments in there. Software is excellent, imo.


Thanks. Would you recommend it next to EW Hollywood? I'm looking for more intimate singer-songwriter orchestration.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 27, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Thanks. Would you recommend it next to EW Hollywood? I'm looking for more intimate singer-songwriter orchestration.



Sonically, MP2 is more "intimate" and "nimble" than EWHO Strings. It actually mixes nicely with EWHO. It's relatively "dry" but has fantastic built-in effects for EQ/Reverb/Compression that often somehow significantly improve the sound ("EQ Comp" is my favorite and often default on).

There is no use of CC for dynamics as each dynamic layer is presented as a separate articulation. I found this irritating in the beginning, but I love the sound and simply work around it.

I can answer specific question, off thread if necessary, if that's of value.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 27, 2016)

Great news, thank you Allan.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 27, 2016)

Favorite go-to libraries: Stylus, Omnisphere, Zebra, Impact Soundwork Shou Drum, Nine Volt Audio Taiko, In Session Audio (formerly Nine Volt) Fluid Strike, Signal, Rise and Hit, Albion One, Project Alpha, Project Bravo, Oracle, Magma, Gypsy, Emotional Piano, the felt piano from Spitfire's Olafur Arnald's toolkit.

Least favorites: LADD, Fabrique, Rev, Gravity, The Foundry, Geist, anything by Sample Logic in the last year or two, Una Corda, Electri6ity.

Sorry it's a lot but I have most of what's out there. I feel bad anything on the "bad" list... I'm sure they're all great products. For me it's a ton of reasons.... Gravity is great but way overpriced, LADD is great but just won't sit in my mix no matter what I do, Fabrique and The Foundry crash constantly, Geist is way overly complicated for me, Una Corda I just don't like the sound, Sample Logic used to be phenomenal but started to just recycle old material, I just don't "get" Rev. Anyway my apologies to lots of great libraries I don't jive with.


----------



## ohernie (Sep 27, 2016)

What's wrong with Electri6ity?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 28, 2016)

Sample Logic...I really like their Shreddage and Cinematic Guitars 2. The only problems I have are a) astoundingly ridiculous prices (how many here have actually paid full price for CG Infinity? I'm honestly curious) and b) a not particularly friendly customer service.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 28, 2016)

There are also vsts that, whenever I leave them alone for awhile and go back to them I'm happily engaged. Those include Sytrus, PPG Wave 2.3, Largo, Harmor...

I have to mention Reaktor as well (though I'm going off the beaten sample library track). I have so many great go tos that I rarely use Reaktor, which is still an at times astoundingly great synth. I just don't have use for it, at least not anywhere near the use I get from my other stuff. Serum and Blue II qualify as well, excellent synths imo. But I usually reach for Nave and Predator (respective analogues) first.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 28, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sample Logic...I really like their Shreddage and Cinematic Guitars 2. The only problems I have are a) astoundingly ridiculous prices (how many here have actually paid full price for CG Infinity? I'm honestly curious) and b) a not particularly friendly customer service.


Shreddage is great but that's Impact Soundworks.

Sample Logic's repackaging of material (Morphestra Generations, Cinematic Guitar Infinity, Cinemorphix) kills me especially without significant discounts for long-time users who already own all the stuff they are repackaging. Their price was already on the high side and now they want to milk every cent they can out of us. It makes me sad because their stuff used to be on my auto-buy list. I own Bohemian, Cinematic Guitars 1, 2, & Infinity, Cinematic Keys, Fanfare, Rumble, Gamelan, Xosphere, AIR, Synergy, The Elements, Morphestra, Morphestra Generations, Cyclone, Assault, Havoc, Impact, Thunder Springs, and Arpology. So yes put me down as a sucker.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 28, 2016)

ohernie said:


> What's wrong with Electri6ity?


It's not bad I should take it off that list since I guess I don't really regret buying it I just don't use it. Nevermind. (Iron Guitars and Shreddage do a better job.)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 28, 2016)

The Indiginus Telecaster (Renegade).

Big thumbs up for this library. It's just a great sound and so much fun to use. 

I was going to get Una Corda at the next NI Christmas Sale. But Chill put me me off it sometime ago. I will stick with that decision unless someone can override Chills thoughts. But I doubt it.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 28, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I was going to get Una Corda at the next NI Christmas Sale.


I don't want to put anyone off of una corda... lots of people love it just not me. For that sound I'm in love with the Olafur Arnald's Toolkit felt piano but it costs a bit more.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 28, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Sample Logic's repackaging of material (Morphestra Generations, Cinematic Guitar Infinity, Cinemorphix) kills me especially without significant discounts for long-time users who already own all the stuff they are repackaging. Their price was already on the high side and now they want to milk every cent they can out of us. It makes me sad because their stuff used to be on my auto-buy list. I own Bohemian, Cinematic Guitars 1, 2, & Infinity, Cinematic Keys, Fanfare, Rumble, Gamelan, Xosphere, AIR, Synergy, The Elements, Morphestra, Morphestra Generations, Cyclone, Assault, Havoc, Impact, Thunder Springs, and Arpology. So yes put me down as a sucker.



Oh no, please don't take it the wrong way. I just feel bad that you had to pay that much for Infinity, it is a horrible price imo. They need to knock at least a hundred off for existing customers imo. And I'm overall pretty much with you on your points. I didn't mean any disrespect in the slightest, my friend.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 8, 2016)

Kuusniemi said:


> Least: NI's George Duke Soul Treasures. I have no frigging idea what hell this is for...



HAHAHAHA! I know the feeling


----------



## fgimian (Nov 9, 2016)

chillbot said:


> I don't want to put anyone off of una corda... lots of people love it just not me. For that sound I'm in love with the Olafur Arnald's Toolkit felt piano but it costs a bit more.



Little tip. Use Una Corda as a layering tool, not a primary instrument. You can disable the main piano tone and use it just for resonance and noises. Layered on top of other pianos, it adds a whole new level of realism imho.


----------



## ghandizilla (Nov 9, 2016)

Most favorite library: Soaring Strings. It's the tone and playability: when I don't know what to do, it inspires me immediately. Least favorite library (if I count only the libraries I use): ProjectSAM Orchestral Essentials. It's not the lack of subtlety and dynamic layers and articulations and true legato. We can manage to do well without all that. It's not the "in your face" tone, which can be great in some contexts. It's just that the strings, woodwinds, solo brass, keys, and percs, sound unrealistic as soon as you stop playing short notes. Least favorite library (if I count the libraries I don't use): NI Cuba & India.


----------



## Harry (Nov 9, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Shreddage is great but that's Impact Soundworks.
> 
> Sample Logic's repackaging of material (Morphestra Generations, Cinematic Guitar Infinity, Cinemorphix) kills me especially without significant discounts for long-time users who already own all the stuff they are repackaging. Their price was already on the high side and now they want to milk every cent they can out of us. It makes me sad because their stuff used to be on my auto-buy list. I own Bohemian, Cinematic Guitars 1, 2, & Infinity, Cinematic Keys, Fanfare, Rumble, Gamelan, Xosphere, AIR, Synergy, The Elements, Morphestra, Morphestra Generations, Cyclone, Assault, Havoc, Impact, Thunder Springs, and Arpology. So yes put me down as a sucker.


Omnisphere easily my best purchase. 
Easily the worst was Arpology. Shockingly awful. I will never go near a Sample Logic library after that.


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 9, 2016)

*Love very much: *
Sony Horncraft (loops). I have so much fun with this, every single time.
Soundiron APE: sounds great, super easy to use, inspiring (if poorly labelled) MIDI grooves
Orange Tree Samples Mesa Winds: lovely

*Resent but still use: *
Owning some East/West now that CC is available. I downloaded ALL of it, now only pay when I need to.
ProjectSAM Symphobia Bundle: I mean, I love it, but they did a permanent price drop a couple months after I bought it, so I resent it.

*Regret in full: *
CineSamples CineOrchestra Lite: so, so laggy
8Dio Spirit Flute: The "phrases" are very repetitive and not useful for creating melodies.
Orange Tree Samples Dracus: it's amazing but I'm a guitar player, why did I buy this?
Sample Logic Try Pack: Biggest waste of $15 ever. Completely useless.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 9, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> 8Dio Spirit Flute: The "phrases" are very repetitive and not useful for creating melodies.


Oh man I use the shit out of this. It's in my quick-load. Agree it's not useful for creating melodies but it's great for a quick riff here or there. Guess it's all in how you use it.


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 9, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Oh man I use the shit out of this. It's in my quick-load. Agree it's not useful for creating melodies but it's great for a quick riff here or there. Guess it's all in how you use it.



Chillbot, I have so many ethnic/wood flute libraries. Might be a bit of an addiction, haha. I'm certain I'll find use for it someday but when I bought it, it was disappointing. 

Edit: let me rephrase that - based on the demos, I was expecting more complete phrases, and that's not what it provides. I was disappointed as it didn't help me with that particular piece but I'm sure I'll find use for it.


----------



## tonaliszt (Nov 9, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> CineSamples CineOrchestra Lite: so, so laggy


In what way?


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 9, 2016)

n.h said:


> In what way?



I have to do much more MIDI note-tweaking with this library to get it to sound when I want to than with any other library.


----------



## Musicam (Nov 9, 2016)

My favorite is all Spitfire


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 9, 2016)

Current Favorites: Albion V, CSS

Have not used in a while: Orchestral Essentials


----------



## bigcat1969 (Nov 9, 2016)

My least favorite is whatever I'm trying to edit at the moment! ;P


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 11, 2016)

Saxer said:


> I have to add a library of the "least" cathegory. It's the Sonivox String Companion. I have to name it and warn everybody to buy it. The player doesn't allow any kind of midi CC controlling which makes a today string library completely useless. The player menu shows midi learn functions which simply doesn't work. There's no manual. And there is no support. I don't mean bad support or slow support. There's simply no support. So don't buy it.


I have the Sonivox Filmscore Companion, and I agree 100% with this. The player doesn't work at all regarding CC's or keyswitching (even though it's supposed to). There is no manual, and no support. Waste of money.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 11, 2016)

It would be kind of cool to compile stats from this list for future reference. Like if someone were looking to buy a woodwinds library, which ones were favored and how many votes for it, or which ones were not favored. 

Of course, that wouldn't provide us with the reasons why or why not, but perhaps a place to start and if there was a library we were wanting to buy and people aren't liking it, to find out why not.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 11, 2016)

Musicam said:


> My favorite is all Spitfire


I second that! Chamber strings & Mural are my favorites and I can't wait to get the upcoming symphonic strings.


----------



## S4410 (Nov 11, 2016)

I love extraordinary sounds so i 'd choose anything by Sound Dust or Soniccouture.Also SpitfireAudio's Tundra is fabulous.My least favorite libraries are older ones as Ethno World or NI pianos (not the newest like the excellent Una Corda)


----------



## higgs (Nov 11, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> It would be kind of cool to compile stats from this list for future reference. Like if someone were looking to buy a woodwinds library, which ones were favored and how many votes for it, or which ones were not favored.
> 
> Of course, that wouldn't provide us with the reasons why or why not, but perhaps a place to start and if there was a library we were wanting to buy and people aren't liking it, to find out why not.


I agree, and think we should do that. I don't believe there's a good way to do something like that using only the tools here - polls are limited to no more than 10 choices, I believe? And using multiple threads to cover each library 'genre' would become to daunting and segmented. 

Most importantly I think you'd want a way to keep ratings current and fluid so that as developers release updates and address issues the ratings could reflect the current product and not the initial release which may have had several updates.

I'd be pleased to work on something like this if there were others who are interested in assisting and discussing methods, ethics, placement, etc. Wanna have a run at it, Morodiene? Anyone?


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 11, 2016)

higgs said:


> I agree, and think we should do that. I don't believe there's a good way to do something like that using only the tools here - polls are limited to no more than 10 choices, I believe? And using multiple threads to cover each library 'genre' would become to daunting and segmented.
> 
> Most importantly I think you'd want a way to keep ratings current and fluid so that as developers release updates and address issues the ratings could reflect the current product and not the initial release which may have had several updates.
> 
> I'd be pleased to work on something like this if there were others who are interested in assisting and discussing methods, ethics, placement, etc. Wanna have a run at it, Morodiene? Anyone?


I'd certainly like to help - I'm good at organizing things.


----------



## Vik (Nov 11, 2016)

higgs said:


> polls are limited to no more than 10 choices, I believe?


Not anymore. 100.
IMO having polls about each product type is a good idea. The discussions pop up in the overview of recent posts etc, one can both vote and have a discussion, and even change vote later if a new, more preferable product pops up. The same goes for products that are being updated.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 11, 2016)

Not to change the subject, but I was just wondering if anyone else was once excited about a library that was coming out, but after you heard the reviews after the release you were highly disappointed and did not purchase it? For me it was Sample Logic's Fanfare. This should have been the perfect library for me but with the lack of true legato, the pure confusion of its goal, and the overall sound was enough for a, "No," for me.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 11, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Not to change the subject, but I was just wondering if anyone else was once excited about a library that was coming out, but after you heard the reviews after the release you were highly disappointed and did not purchase it? For me it was Sample Logic's Fanfare. This should have been the perfect library for me but with the lack of true legato, the pure confusion of its goal, and the overall sound was enough for a, "No," for me.



Omnisphere 2, but only because at the time it came out I was finishing up an intensive, two month long study of Zebra/HZ.

I thought Omnisphere would round me out, that both of those synths would end up being my go tos for a long time.

Upon release I thought Omnisphere was excellent, a really good overall synth, and went through the user manual and tutorials dutifully. The problem was, I just didn't like it as much as Zebra, soundwise, workflow, everything.

Of course, I have to impart some of the blame on the fact that I had gone so deeply into the u-he mine that I was kind of spoiled. At the time of the release of Omnisphere I was making fantastic progress on Zebra, moreso than I'd ever made on any synth, my programming lessons had seriously paid off. I sold Omnisphere, and shortly after a dozen other synths. Zebra/HZ became my go to, and to this day I've never regretted selling the other, I still get so much of out of the u-he striped synth.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sadly polls are just...polls and don't necessarily always provide someone with the best solution or what they really want to know. Some of the most common questions in this section of the forum all begin with "What is your favorite........?" or "Which .........library is the best?" Then a bunch of answers follow, and the respondents usually base their opinions on whatever libraries they have or have used. Yet, quite often, even though there's been a consensus in a previous thread, all of a sudden a new library or another library is the 'favorite'. Polls can indeed be useful sometimes, but much depends on a) the question(s) and b) the level of knowledge and experience of the respondents.  I've seen some rather poor libraries named the best here before, simply because many of the people whose judgement you trust (to a point) didn't respond. Finally just because I feel a library may be the best, often I have no idea what someone else is composing, their level of skill or their budget, or even if they would agree with me. Just my two cents worth. 

Oh....and Morodiene, I can tell you with certainty that many of us would love to have your organizational skills. I do my best, but....


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 11, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Sadly polls are just...polls and don't necessarily always provide someone with the best solution or what they really want to know. Some of the most common questions in this section of the forum all begin with "What is your favorite........?" or "Which .........library is the best?" Then a bunch of answers follow, and the respondents usually base their opinions on whatever libraries they have or have used. Yet, quite often, even though there's been a consensus in a previous thread, all of a sudden a new library or another library is the 'favorite'. Polls can indeed be useful sometimes, but much depends on a) the question(s) and b) the level of knowledge and experience of the respondents.  I've seen some rather poor libraries named the best here before, simply because many of the people whose judgement you trust (to a point) didn't respond. Finally just because I feel a library may be the best, often I have no idea what someone else is composing, their level of skill or their budget, or even if they would agree with me. Just my two cents worth.
> 
> Oh....and Morodiene, I can tell you with certainty that many of us would love to have your organizational skills. I do my best, but....


I think that something perhaps a bit more in-depth than polls, but organized according to category/needs. 

I noticed that the forum will also have a review section, so I wonder if this will end up duplicating that?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 11, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Sadly polls are just...polls and don't necessarily always provide someone with the best solution or what they really want to know. Some of the most common questions in this section of the forum all begin with "What is your favorite........?" or "Which .........library is the best?" Then a bunch of answers follow, and the respondents usually base their opinions on whatever libraries they have or have used. Yet, quite often, even though there's been a consensus in a previous thread, all of a sudden a new library or another library is the 'favorite'. Polls can indeed be useful sometimes, but much depends on a) the question(s) and b) the level of knowledge and experience of the respondents.  I've seen some rather poor libraries named the best here before, simply because many of the people whose judgement you trust (to a point) didn't respond. Finally just because I feel a library may be the best, often I have no idea what someone else is composing, their level of skill or their budget, or even if they would agree with me. Just my two cents worth.
> 
> Oh....and Morodiene, I can tell you with certainty that many of us would love to have your organizational skills. I do my best, but....



At times I can just picture people with their eyes bugging and credit cards ready, just waiting for a chance to buy more. I sometimes, bemusedly wonder exactly how much music most of those hopelessly GAS-infected folks actually make.

I think many of them probably think it's an investment in their future, and in some cases that's quite true. Others I think just have a new credit card and a hobby (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 11, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Sadly polls are just...polls and don't necessarily always provide someone with the best solution or what they really want to know. Some of the most common questions in this section of the forum all begin with "What is your favorite........?" or "Which .........library is the best?" Then a bunch of answers follow, and the respondents usually base their opinions on whatever libraries they have or have used. Yet, quite often, even though there's been a consensus in a previous thread, all of a sudden a new library or another library is the 'favorite'. Polls can indeed be useful sometimes, but much depends on a) the question(s) and b) the level of knowledge and experience of the respondents.  I've seen some rather poor libraries named the best here before, simply because many of the people whose judgement you trust (to a point) didn't respond. Finally just because I feel a library may be the best, often I have no idea what someone else is composing, their level of skill or their budget, or even if they would agree with me. Just my two cents worth.


Excellent points!


----------



## markleake (Nov 11, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> At times I can just picture people with their eyes bugging and credit cards ready, just waiting for a chance to buy more. I sometimes, bemusedly wonder exactly how much music most of those hopelessly GAS-infected folks actually make.
> 
> I think many of them probably think it's an investment in their future, and in some cases that's quite true. Others I think just have a new credit card and a hobby (not that there's anything wrong with that).


This describes me to some extent at least.  And possibly other people here also?

The thing is, there is a reason for it. I've found myself having made purchases which I've not used much, or regretted. I think most of us have. The libraries don't suit how I want to work, or suit my needs exactly, I'm not entirely happy with the sound, etc.

As I've learnt more, I've become much more selective in what I purchase, because I now have a much better idea as to what I really prefer in terms of libraries, and which companies I trust as library producers. So now I am focusing on building my libraries to a very specific aim, and know how to screen out most of the other noise.

The problem is, its taken me a while to learn the libraries and companies and what suits me personally, and that has a real associated cost on the credit card. :(

I think most people would have experienced the same process as some point?


----------



## higgs (Nov 11, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> I'd certainly like to help - I'm good at organizing things.





Vik said:


> Not anymore. 100.


and also @zacnelson 

So let's start a discussion, yes?


----------



## robgb (Dec 31, 2016)

Saxer said:


> I have to add a library of the "least" cathegory. It's the Sonivox String Companion. I have to name it and warn everybody to buy it. The player doesn't allow any kind of midi CC controlling which makes a today string library completely useless. The player menu shows midi learn functions which simply doesn't work. There's no manual. And there is no support. I don't mean bad support or slow support. There's simply no support. So don't buy it.


I might be able to help you out a bit. You can assign CCs to the instrument by clicking learn, moving the CC slider, then clicking or double clicking on the parameter you want to control. That said, there are no CC1 dynamics in the instrument, despite the website saying you can create swells. Complete nonsense. CC11 does, however, work out of the box, so you can at least us it for volume swells and give the strings the movement they are sorely lacking. The manual can be found in the directory that the library is stored in. It took me awhile to find it, and it, too, says the modwheel is your friend, with zero instructions on how to make it so.

The string samples themselves are quite good, but if you spent $99 for this library, you were (as you already know) ripped off. And my own attempts to contact SoniVox (and even a guy who hangs here who is involved with the company) have fallen on deaf ears.

You can pick up this library for a buck from Plugin Boutique. I, frankly, wouldn't recommend paying much more than that. 

If I already responded to this post earlier, forgive me. I'm old.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm really enjoying the Bravura Brass library, also the VSCO2 woodwinds with things like Baroque recorders and wooden flutes that I didn't really have before. Of course I mostly like playing around and having fun so new and cool sounds and instruments I didn't have already or only had in lower quality is what makes me smile.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 31, 2016)

Favs = EW Gold, VSL Special Editions, Appasionata Strings, Omnisphere, Metropolis 1&2, UVI Synthology II, Hollow Sound/Zero G Nostalgia, Dark Planet

Regrets = Albion, Swing!, Cinematic Guitars II, (not CG 1... it's great), 8DIO Dubstep, 8DIO Apocalyptic Guitars, 8DIO Hybrid Tools II, 8 DIO Basstard, Kirk Hunter Diamond and all the f*cking hardware I bought over the past two years that has me up to my eyeballs in MIDI cables, audio cables and 25 year old synths that sound lovely but are like petulant children... I also regret my addiction to cheese on buttered toast.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 31, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> Favs = EW Gold, VSL Special Editions, Appasionata Strings, Omnisphere, Metropolis 1&2, UVI Synthology II, Hollow Sound/Zero G Nostalgia, Dark Planet
> 
> Regrets = Albion, Swing!, Cinematic Guitars II, (not CG 1... it's great), 8DIO Dubstep, 8DIO Apocalyptic Guitars, 8DIO Hybrid Tools II, 8 DIO Basstard, Kirk Hunter Diamond and all the f*cking hardware I bought over the past two years that has me up to my eyeballs in MIDI cables, audio cables and 25 year old synths that sound lovely but are like petulant children... I also regret my addiction to cheese on buttered toast.


I'm so confused. Are your regrets like things you really love but wish they were not part of your life?


----------



## Nick Garrett (Dec 31, 2016)

I try not to regret any sample library purchases, because they are so expensive. However, I really do regret Hollywood Strings. I have 64GB of RAM and still have no room to use it because it uses way too much memory, even with the new Play engine.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 31, 2016)

storyteller said:


> I'm so confused. Are your regrets like things you really love but wish they were not part of your life?



No worries Storyteller I confuse myself too ... let me put it this way. If I could have all the money back for the above mentioned software and hardware I would do it in a second. (of course then I spend the money on more software and hardware otherwise I'd be kicked out of "the club"...)


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 31, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> Favs = EW Gold, VSL Special Editions, Appasionata Strings, Omnisphere, Metropolis 1&2, UVI Synthology II, Hollow Sound/Zero G Nostalgia, Dark Planet
> 
> Regrets = Albion, Swing!, Cinematic Guitars II, (not CG 1... it's great), 8DIO Dubstep, 8DIO Apocalyptic Guitars, 8DIO Hybrid Tools II, 8 DIO Basstard, Kirk Hunter Diamond and all the f*cking hardware I bought over the past two years that has me up to my eyeballs in MIDI cables, audio cables and 25 year old synths that sound lovely but are like petulant children... I also regret my addiction to cheese on buttered toast.



Crikey, the last time I had that many regrets I'd done 2/3's of a bottle of JD the night before.......


----------



## markleake (Dec 31, 2016)

bigcat1969 said:


> I'm really enjoying the Bravura Brass library, also the VSCO2 woodwinds with things like Baroque recorders and wooden flutes that I didn't really have before. Of course I mostly like playing around and having fun so new and cool sounds and instruments I didn't have already or only had in lower quality is what makes me smile.


Just yesterday/today I've been playing with both of these libraries also.

I just got the full Bravura upgrade, after getting the Chord & FX section in the previous deal, and I think its an incredible steal. It sounds great, and in my playing with it it seems very easy to use. I'm really looking forward to trying it out more... definitely on my favourite list currently.

The new VSCO content is a fair bit better in terms of quality and consistency than some of the older stuff. The recorders and other flutes sound great. It lacks round robins and such, but still very usable. I'm hoping they stick with adding more content like this, as it will really bring up the quality of the library.


----------



## aelwyn (Dec 31, 2016)

Current favorite(s): Chris Hein solo strings collection. Regret: Storm Choir 2 (I'm positive that _I'm_ the problem, as the demos sound great, but I just don't _get _this library).


----------



## Vovique (Dec 31, 2016)

Most enjoyable - Symphobias, NI Sax and Brass, 8Dio Agitato and Adagio, EW Symphonic Orchestra and Silk, Sonokinetic Da Capo, Spitfire Harpsichord, Heavyocity Damage.
Least enjoyable - EW Ministry Of Rock, Apocalypse Percussion, NI pianos, NI Action Strikes.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 1, 2017)

Most favored: For the moment, Albion 1 (legacy), Cinematic Studio Strings, and Voice of Gaia: Strawberry. But I have a very strong suspicion that the Spitfire Symphonic Strings & Woodwinds I've added over just the past week will soon top my favorites list.

Least favored: the entirety of the Native Instruments Symphony Series. The Brass is the most tolerable of the lot, but still, as I've acquired other libraries over the last few months, I've been forced to conclude more and more that even with the cross-grade discounts, the money I spent on all of those Symphony Series libraries (including the Brass) could have been much better spent elsewhere, and hence I've started planning to eventually move them off of my SSD to make room for other libraries, since I don't see myself using the Symphony Series very much going forward, if at all.


----------



## Calazzus (Jan 7, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> I feel the fairest way to answer this question is to only consider libraries I've spent money on, rather than worrying about little freebies or stuff that came bundled with Komplete/Kontakt.
> 
> Favourites: 8dio Zeus & Blackbird, 8dio Blendstrument Pulse, SF Albion ONE, SF Sable, Output Signal, Virharmonic Bohemian Violin
> 
> Regrets: SF solo strings, SF Trumpet Phalanx, SF Loegria, 8dio Adagietto


Output Signal? I have no use for that. I get upset when I think about this purchase and Dune 2. Not sure why I bought it when I already had Omnisphere 2.


----------



## macmac (Jan 8, 2017)

I like that people are giving tips for libraries they've found use for in somebody's regret list. The way I feel is if something can't be re-sold, then it's nice to learn new/different uses for it rather than resent the money wasted. Possibly salvaging the purchase by the new ideas is always a good thing.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2017)

macmac said:


> I like that people are giving tips for libraries they've found use for in somebody's regret list. The way I feel is if something can't be re-sold, then it's nice to learn new/different uses for it rather than resent the money wasted. Possibly salvaging the purchase by the new ideas is always a good thing.


Totally agree with this. So before I add CSS to my least favorite list (it's on so many favorite lists!) can someone please tell me what I'm missing and why I don't find it useable? I guess it has a lot to do with what you're using it for...


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd love to actually go through this thread while I'm bouncing cues or otherwise doing busywork and make a note of all the libraries in this thread, make two lists. Just at a quick glance it's bizarre how many libraries end up on both the naughty and the nice list. Many libraries that I regret are on other people's favorite list and vice versa.

I've recently given up on CSS, LASS, Cinebrass, and Spitfire Harp. They are out of the will. And not after many many attempts. But I've heard others make gorgeous music with these libraries (enough to convince me to buy them) so I know I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 7, 2017)

chillbot said:


> I've recently given up on CSS, LASS, Cinebrass, and Spitfire Harp. They are out of the will. And not after many many attempts. But I've heard others make gorgeous music with these libraries (enough to convince me to buy them) so I know I must be doing something wrong.


What gets your goat about CineBrass? Everyone else on this thread who has mentioned it says they like it. I've got Core and I feel like the playability is wonky sometimes and the articulations are limited. But the sound is exactly what I like for brass so I WANT to like it. I keep wondering if getting Pro will be a step up or more of the same.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 8, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> What gets your goat about CineBrass? Everyone else on this thread who has mentioned it says they like it. I've got Core and I feel like the playability is wonky sometimes and the articulations are limited. But the sound is exactly what I like for brass so I WANT to like it. I keep wondering if getting Pro will be a step up or more of the same.


That's what it is for me, I can't figure out how to use it.

This is what @Farkle had to say about it... but he's crazy (in a good way):
"I had to take every single patch of Cinebrass, open it up, copy the samples to a new Kontakt Instrument, and rebuild it from the ground up... the programming is that @#*$&_% up. Good news, once you do that... it's fricking _beautiful."
_


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 8, 2017)

chillbot said:


> I'd love to actually go through this thread while I'm bouncing cues or otherwise doing busywork and make a note of all the libraries in this thread, make two lists. Just at a quick glance it's bizarre how many libraries end up on both the naughty and the nice list. Many libraries that I regret are on other people's favorite list and vice versa.
> 
> I've recently given up on CSS, LASS, Cinebrass, and Spitfire Harp. They are out of the will. And not after many many attempts. But I've heard others make gorgeous music with these libraries (enough to convince me to buy them) so I know I must be doing something wrong.



Same thing with LASS. very dry but the spicc cut through the mix very good and love the marcato (loop) which is hard to find on string libraries.

Cinebrass I only use that 12 horn patch.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 8, 2017)

I saw most sample logic libraries are my least favorite. I only like cinematic guitars. the sound, the extreme amount of patches that all sound the same etc. morphestra might be the worst. I don't have all though but cinemorph and morphestra I didn't like.
I also hated eDNA from spitfire. but others here love it. so who knows.

I like afterlife. the audio imperia stuff. anything heaviocity. DM307 is very underated.
for drums I like the 9v audio 10 man taiko. great sound.
and also the old tonehammer stuff is phenomenal. the new 8dio stuff is hard to gauge. I am not sure why I am paying so much for so few patches that don't cost that much on other libraries. seems its that chaos engine thing. but who knows. behind the scenes might be a lot of things going on. Then again, we have become so spoiled with so many libraries. programming this stuff takes forever. and we used to have only like 2 libraries. vsl and sonic implants.
so I am still happy I bought those libraries I say I didn't like.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 8, 2017)

Most favourite would be Spitfire Symphonic Brass. I don't think I need to say more.

Least favourite would be EWQL The Dark Side. Seriously regret purchasing it back then, never used it, wasn't very much or very good content, the only thing it was good at was costing a lot.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 8, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Most favourite would be Spitfire Symphonic Brass. I don't think I need to say more.
> 
> Least favourite would be EWQL The Dark Side. Seriously regret purchasing it back then, never used it, wasn't very much or very good content, the only thing it was good at was costing a lot.



SSB does sound nice but do you hear some phasing between certain dynamics in solo trumpet sometimes? and the longs from solo trumpet is just extremely inconsistent as some notes take longer to reach fortissimo after you trigger it. And the legatoes don't get loud at the lower notes. It was really dissapointing to me because those are the things that made it so not so versatile. But I still use it for what it is good at: playing slow and soft.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 8, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Same thing with LASS. very dry but the spicc cut through the mix very good and love the marcato (loop) which is hard to find on string libraries.



LASS come with great Impulse Responses of Early Reflections (and of tails).
I don't use the tails but i've set up ERs for each section in Spacedesigner. They make a huge difference.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 8, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Least favourite would be EWQL The Dark Side. Seriously regret purchasing it back then, never used it, wasn't very much or very good content, the only thing it was good at was costing a lot.


Same. I would also add Ministry of Rock 1 and 2 and Solo Violin to that list. All 4 were huge regrets for me.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 8, 2017)

I got some use out of both Dark Side and MOR2, but I'm glad they were part of the subscription CC. I wouldn't have bought them on my own.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Mar 8, 2017)

Favorite, Cinematic Studio Strings. Iam amazed and in awe everytime i use it! Especially since i learned that with Alt+Click you can disable the unwanted articulations (in case you need only one of them and you wanna save lots of RAM). 

Least favorite? None. Even the "bad" sounding ones can be candidates for some excellent sound design creations :D


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 8, 2017)

I am looking forward to a few purchases this spring however this is my currents in no particular order-

Most- Albion One, Chris Hein Solo Strings, ERA II, Lacrimosa, Jennifer, Storm Drum 3, Hollywood Orchestra Brass, all of my Orangetree guitars and Sonokinetic stuff

Least- My Output collection...just doesn't work with my sound, Juggernaut (it is good but just not my sound), 2/3 of Gravity (I love some of this but it is overpriced and I could have lived without much of the noise)

There are a number of libraries that I have and use regularly but I can't list everything. And some are so new to me including the new LCO Strings from Spitfire and Metropolis Ark II that I love and could recommend but just have not made it into enough of my current material to list here as a fav. Then there are some that are so bad they aren't worth mentioning.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 8, 2017)

Mystic said:


> Favs: Omnisphere 2, Hollywood Orchestra, Era 2
> Least: EWQL Ministry of Rock 1 & 2, The Dark Side & Solo Violin.





Mystic said:


> Same. I would also add Ministry of Rock 1 and 2 and Solo Violin to that list. All 4 were huge regrets for me.


Your tastes haven't changed much in the last six months......


----------



## Mystic (Mar 8, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Your tastes haven't changed much in the last six months......


hahah I have yet to find something I've bought that I dislike as much as those. There are plenty of ones I dislike but I was smart enough not to purchase. Likely because of those I'm much more careful about what I spend money on.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 8, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I am looking forward to a few purchases this spring however this is my currents in no particular order-
> 
> Most- Albion One, Chris Hein Solo Strings, ERA II, Lacrimosa, Jennifer, Storm Drum 3, Hollywood Orchestra Brass, all of my Orangetree guitars and Sonokinetic stuff
> 
> ...




yea i never really got the whole point of output either since most of the stuff in it could easily be done from zebra2/sylenth1 anyways.

probably jsut there to make easy money from the EDM heads.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 8, 2017)

my favorite: spitfire symphonic strings, heaviocity damage, Chris Hein orchestral brass.

least favorite: spitfire chamber strings. But why? because the violins should've had "sul a" recorded because playing the first few notes on E string sounds way too bright and professional don't usually play those notes in such low positions. And the legatoes from second violin and viola just is a complete mess and full of inconsistencies. I assume SCS was good in that it served as a kind of Beta product to better the later released spitfire symphonic strings (yes the performance legato in SSS is much more clean than SCS's performance legato).


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 9, 2017)

It's funny, because I adore Spitfire Chamber Strings, I have never been able to come close to it with other libraries. And I also really like Output Signal (however I don't have their other libraries). I still find myself using Signal, even though I have since purchased Omnisphere 2.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2017)

My all time favorite is still LASS and with Cinematic Studio Strings and Ark 1+2 as follow ups.

I have not a least favorite library to be honest. Every single one I purchased has served its right and found its way into my work. I do extensive research for myself though before I buy something so that I don't end up with regretting the purchase or with wrong expectations.


----------



## Illico (Mar 9, 2017)

NoamL said:


> A tale of both satisfaction and disappointment:
> 
> The very first libs I ever bought were on a CCC drive from EastWest. I bought EWQLSO, Voices Of Passion, QL Pianos, Stormdrum 2, RA, Goliath, and Ministry of Rock. Later when I graduated I bought Hollywood Brass, QL Spaces, Fab Four, and Gypsy.
> 
> So out of those eleven libraries, two I use every single day. And the other nine I can't recall the last time I used them on a paying gig. So I got my money's worth... I think??



I bought the EWQLSO library a few months ago. This is the only one I have for the moment and I am very happy. I know it's an old library (2004 I think)
By reading the forum, I discover that the news seems more flexible and easy to use (DYN, EXP, Legato, etc.). I'm not a PRO, its only for my personal use. I'm not ready to spend any money for now. Thank you for all informations and users experiences shared here.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Mar 9, 2017)

Not being a heavy/dark/epic guy, Spitfire Sacconi Strings, despite its shortcomings, still gets the most use from me. And surprisingly, given the above, I'm having a great time exploring the new String Audio Alchemist Textures and Impacts bundle; lots of flavours to be had there. Oh, and the revamped Perc+ Redux is just fabulous.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2017)

Jaap said:


> My all time favorite is still LASS and with Cinematic Studio Strings and Ark 1+2 as follow ups.
> 
> I have not a least favorite library to be honest. Every single one I purchased has served its right and found its way into my work. I do extensive research for myself though before I buy something so that I don't end up with regretting the purchase or with wrong expectations.



Interesting, LASS is still your all time favorite. I have it, but never use it. What makes it so special ? I personally don't like the way it sounds out of the box, or even after adding reverb, eq, processing ..etc. and can't deal with the ARC thing which makes using LASS so convoluted.
Out of curiosity, do you use LASS with ARC ? or just play the patches like any other Kontakt library ?

imho. the newer strings libraries from Spitfire (SSS, SCS, ..etc.) and OT (Berlin Strings, and their strings in Ark I and Ark II), and Cinematic Studio Strings, all of them sound so much better than LASS. Maybe I'm missing something here, but I really don't hear anything special that will make me use LASS, or to even rate it over Spitfire, Cinematic Studio Strings, and OT.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Mar 9, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, LASS is still your all time favorite. I have it, but never use it. What makes it so special ? I personally don't like the way it sounds out of the box, or even after adding reverb, eq, processing ..etc. and can't deal with the ARC thing which makes using LASS so convoluted.
> Out of curiosity, do you use LASS with ARC ? or just play the patches like any other Kontakt library ?
> 
> imho. the newer strings libraries from Spitfire (SSS, SCS, ..etc.) and OT (Berlin Strings, and their strings in Ark I and Ark II), and Cinematic Studio Strings, all of them sound so much better than LASS. Maybe I'm missing something here, but I really don't hear anything special that will make me use LASS, or to even rate it over Spitfire, Cinematic Studio Strings, and OT.
> ...



My response here may not be the most helpful since I only own LASS 2.0 Lite. But that's my only string library I've ever had since moving on from EWQLSO Silver several years ago and I absolutely love it. I have a couple of plugins I use on it (Pultronic Tube EQ and some reverb) to make it sound the way I want. But its dry-out-of-the-box nature is I think why people love it so much. You get plenty of control. I also love the way the legato patches are set up with mod wheel dynamics and velocity controlling the transition type (legato, portamento, or glissando). That gives you so much versatility on just one instrument track without having to load separate patches. Plus the ability to disable those different transitions to save RAM... Also they're super light on compute resources! Basically I like everything about LASS :D I've used them on everything from short films to games, to TV library music, to trailer library music... I've never felt like I needed a new string library. 

So to reply to the actual purpose of the thread - LASS has been my old faithful for so long so it's way up there, but I think Omnisphere 2 has to be my all time most overall useful library/synth purchase. I can't remember last time I didn't use something from Omni in a project.

As far as least favorite... I don't really think I have one. I purchase so few libraries that I make sure I really need them when I do buy them. They all have their places since I write so much music day to day.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2017)

StevenMcDonald said:


> My response here may not be the most helpful since I only own LASS 2.0 Lite. But that's my only string library I've ever had since moving on from EWQLSO Silver several years ago and I absolutely love it. I have a couple of plugins I use on it (Pultronic Tube EQ and some reverb) to make it sound the way I want. But its dry-out-of-the-box nature is I think why people love it so much. You get plenty of control. I also love the way the legato patches are set up with mod wheel dynamics and velocity controlling the transition type (legato, portamento, or glissando). That gives you so much versatility on just one instrument track without having to load separate patches. Plus the ability to disable those different transitions to save RAM... Also they're super light on compute resources! Basically I like everything about LASS :D I've used them on everything from short films to games, to TV library music, to trailer library music... I've never felt like I needed a new string library.
> 
> So to reply to the actual purpose of the thread - LASS has been my old faithful for so long so it's way up there, but I think Omnisphere 2 has to be my all time most overall useful library/synth purchase. I can't remember last time I didn't use something from Omni in a project.
> 
> As far as least favorite... I don't really think I have one. I purchase so few libraries that I make sure I really need them when I do buy them. They all have their places since I write so much music day to day.



Do you use them with ARC ? or just load and play the various instruments like other Kontakt libraries ?


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, LASS is still your all time favorite. I have it, but never use it. What makes it so special ? I personally don't like the way it sounds out of the box, or even after adding reverb, eq, processing ..etc. and can't deal with the ARC thing which makes using LASS so convoluted.
> Out of curiosity, do you use LASS with ARC ? or just play the patches like any other Kontakt library ?
> 
> imho. the newer strings libraries from Spitfire (SSS, SCS, ..etc.) and OT (Berlin Strings, and their strings in Ark I and Ark II), and Cinematic Studio Strings, all of them sound so much better than LASS. Maybe I'm missing something here, but I really don't hear anything special that will make me use LASS, or to even rate it over Spitfire, Cinematic Studio Strings, and OT.
> ...



It's a lot of things actually that still makes me liking it. It is the flexibility with the divisi, creating more realism when needed. The fact that you can go from string quartet till fullscale productions with it. It has a raw sound on itself, but with some tweaking it sounds nice and for that makes it works in different styles and mixes as well.
I love the legato and portamento of these strings, very playable and realistic. The spicattos are one of the best still. Very edgy and nice. I don't like the solo violins though, very harsh and I mix them always in the full setup at least 10db down so that they blend better.
I use it with ARC indeed and it takes some fiddeling around but once you have a good working setup it's just a beast in my opinion  I don't use the stage settings that much and often just a little bit of colouring. I also like the tools like ART and AA. The fact that the library has all these tools makes it great as well.

The sound of CSS is better and I like it more as well and they have replaced LASS for a lot of ocassions, specially when you just need a lush string sound. But if I need a more orchestral or intimate sound then I still fire up LASS.

I think I said a sort like thing like this a few years ago when comparing LASS with HS. LASS is like a long term slow starting relationship/marriage. It's not something you fall in love with straight away and though you can see its beauty you can also see and hear it's flaws, but if you spend some time with it, nurish it, give it attention, it starts to grow on you and you fall in love more and more until you reach the point you cannot let go anymore


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Mar 9, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Do you use them with ARC ? or just load and play the various instruments like other Kontakt libraries ?



To be honest, I had to google "Audiobro Arc" to find out what that is... It seems its not included with the Lite version - but I can't imagine that I'd use it even if I had it  Regular ol' Kontakt style has been totally fine for me.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2017)

Jaap said:


> It's a lot of things actually that still makes me liking it. It is the flexibility with the divisi, creating more realism when needed. The fact that you can go from string quartet till fullscale productions with it. It has a raw sound on itself, but with some tweaking it sounds nice and for that makes it works in different styles and mixes as well.
> I love the legato and portamento of these strings, very playable and realistic. The spicattos are one of the best still. Very edgy and nice. I don't like the solo violins though, very harsh and I mix them always in the full setup at least 10db down so that they blend better.
> I use it with ARC indeed and it takes some fiddeling around but once you have a good working setup it's just a beast in my opinion  I don't use the stage settings that much and often just a little bit of colouring. I also like the tools like ART and AA. The fact that the library has all these tools makes it great as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. I guess I need to re-visit LASS, and spend some time setting them up with ARC, experiment with divisi, and see if this changes my opinion. I think the fact that you spent a lot of time using LASS, has a lot to do with this, but if I need an intimate sound, I can use other libraries that offer this as well, maybe not as flexible as LASS, then again, it all depends on what one is comfortable with.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2017)

StevenMcDonald said:


> To be honest, I had to google "Audiobro Arc" to find out what that is... It seems its not included with the Lite version - but I can't imagine that I'd use it even if I had it  Regular ol' Kontakt style has been totally fine for me.



Thanks.

Actually, I wonder if ARC is used a lot by the majority of LASS users, or if it is not a must use part of LASS for many users ?


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I guess I need to re-visit LASS, and spend some time setting them up with ARC, experiment with divisi, and see if this changes my opinion. I think the fact that you spent a lot of time using LASS, has a lot to do with this, but if I need an intimate sound, I can use other libraries that offer this as well, maybe not as flexible as LASS, then again, it all depends on what one is comfortable with.



The nice thing about LASS and ARC is that you can make so many different setups and that takes some time, but once you done that and save them its like have 4 or 5 different string libraries in one.
The Auto Arranger function (AA, standard on cc30 on/off) helps a lot when experimenting with divisi playing.
I found this video from Guy very helpful with setting up ARC back then.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2017)

I watched this video, but still feel it is too much of a hassle to setup LASS with ARC.

By the way, *NI Symphony String Ensembles* (Which Audio-Bro collaborated in producing) are so much easier to work with as Divisi sections. Why bother with ARC ?

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/cinematic/symphony-series-string-ensemble/

Here is a video showing how easy it is to setup auto divisi in NI Symphonic String Ensembles


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah that is a great alternative indeed, but since I already had a good relation with our LASS(IE) when this was released, I never really looked into it, but if ARC is a dealbreaker then this is a great alternative indeed!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Yeah that is a great alternative indeed, but since I already had a good relation with our LASS(IE) when this was released, I never really looked into it, but if ARC is a dealbreaker then this is a great alternative indeed!



Yes, ARC seems to be the deal breaker for me, NI Symp.S.E. is a great alternative for my taste, and it also sound very good. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2017)

Yup agree


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2017)

Actually the Auto-Divisi with Sustain Pedal feature in NI Symph. Str Ens. is pretty cool ! 



Can you do this in LASS ?


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Actually the Auto-Divisi with Sustain Pedal feature in NI Symph. Str Ens. is pretty cool !
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do this in LASS ?




Yeah!

Edit: also now with video (and a slightly lower sounding Andrew  )


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2017)

Cool ! 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## TimCox (Mar 9, 2017)

Favorite: Berlin Woodwinds (with Berlin Brass being basically tied but you're making me pick one).

Least Favorite: Symphony Series Brass Bundle, I used it for a solid month and moved back to CineBrass (which is now gone in favor of BB)


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 9, 2017)

TimCox said:


> Least Favorite: Symphony Series Brass Bundle, I used it for a solid month and moved back to CineBrass (which is now gone in favor of BB)


Ah, don't give up on them. Combine them and use them together.


----------

